# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  >>>>hold!!!<<<<

## Anti Federalist

*HOLD!!!*

----------


## Isupportliberty

Less than 1 hour away!

----------


## 0zzy

Hold steady! We will attack in 57minutes. PREPARE!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N1NupxasQWs&feature=related

----------


## xexkxex

*Lmao*

----------


## shrapnel88

i was wondering when someone would make this thread. seriously.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Hold!!!!!!!

----------


## fedup100

Damn it, why didn't we go with all of us wearing those 3 cornered hats, with blue paint on our faces and all of us going out side tomorrow at exactly 1:00 P.M. Central time and screaming at the top of our lungs " FREEDOM!!!!!!"

----------


## UtahApocalypse

We have the launch codes in hand, keys in the firing selectors, and awaiting final.

----------


## constitutional

that's affirmative.... holding! Awaiting Tea - 51 minutes.

----------


## Ksuperneau

*hold!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*HOLD!!!*

----------


## burningfur

> Damn it, why didn't we go with all of us wearing those 3 cornered hats, with blue paint on our faces and all of us going out side tomorrow at exactly 1:00 P.M. Central time and screaming at the top of our lungs " FREEDOM!!!!!!"


Gimme some of your red bull

----------


## burningfur

"Soon, we will unleash the full force of this FULLY OPERATIONAL BATTLESTATION!!!"

----------


## conner_condor

> Damn it, why didn't we go with all of us wearing those 3 cornered hats, with blue paint on our faces and all of us going out side tomorrow at exactly 1:00 P.M. Central time and screaming at the top of our lungs " FREEDOM!!!!!!"



Who said we all are not?

----------


## davidhperry

Oh screw it, I'm going to go ahead and donate.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Eastern Standard Time http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=179

----------


## davidhperry

Just Kidding.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Just Kidding.


You better be!

----------


## Brian Bailey

> "Soon, we will unleash the full force of this FULLY OPERATIONAL BATTLESTATION!!!"


+2

----------


## Menthol Patch

Hold!!!!!

----------


## TurtleBurger

Don't fire until you see the whites of their eyes!

----------


## boondoggle

T-minus forty minutes until I run outside, ass naked and painted red, white, and blue in the name of liberty! I'll let my human spirit soar!

. . . _*gets on fundraising cape*_ . . .

Hooooooold!

----------


## Mandrik

Where's the Huckabee bus screaming "IT'S A TWRAP!"

----------


## Anti Federalist

*HOLD!!!*

----------


## 1913_to_2008

My finger is twitching

----------


## kotetu

drumroll....















........


















........................





















...............................................

----------


## mmarcman22

http://www.redstone.army.mil/history...issiles_02.jpg

----------


## PathIveMade

HOLD!

----------


## Mandrik

Barry Goodall, Bristol IN--couldn't you have just gone to bed?  Were you sitting there waiting until 12/15/07, 11:25PM to donate to Ron Paul?  Come on, meng!

----------


## fedup100

HeHeHeHeHe!!!!  Don't you know Dr.Paul is probably reading this and has that cute little cheshire cat grin on his face.  I bet he'll have to light up a smoke at about 12:15 eastern

----------


## TXcarlosTX



----------


## Delain

*Hoooold!!*

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

HOLD!!


HOLD!!!



FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, HOLD!!!!

----------


## BLS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40pWnzCHktw

----------


## pikerz

HOLD!!

----------


## mmarcman22



----------


## burningfur

"HOLD!!!"

----------


## PathIveMade

_"You are about to embark upon the Great Crusade, toward which we have striven these many months. The eyes of the world are upon you. The hopes and prayers of liberty-loving people everywhere march with you......The tide has turned! The free men of the world are marching together to Victory!

I have full confidence in your courage, devotion to duty and skill in battle. We will accept nothing less than full victory!

Good Luck! And let us all beseech the blessing of Almighty God upon this great and noble undertaking."_
D Day Order Of Battle speech by Dwight Eisenhower
June 6th 1944

----------


## NinjaPirate

I have to get mine in.

*ahem*

HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## burningfur

Who forgot to tell him to hold?!??!

----------


## Chernitsky

you all take this to entirely new level

----------


## xexkxex

*HOLD!!!*



LOL @ burningfur

----------


## radhruin

*HOLD!!!!*

----------


## torchbearer

Hold!

----------


## boondoggle

Guys . . . I love you.
_
*sniffle*_

If I don't make it out alive, tell ma'h and the kids I love 'em.

. . . _*takes pants off*_

. . . Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oold!

----------


## Revolution9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tikpXhko0sk

That'll hold ya!


Randy

----------


## burningfur

Follow this robot's example. Hold. Hold till it hurts.

----------


## jgmaynard

Hold...



JM

----------


## TurtleBurger

> Barry Goodall, Bristol IN--couldn't you have just gone to bed?  Were you sitting there waiting until 12/15/07, 11:25PM to donate to Ron Paul?  Come on, meng!


People like Barry Goodall really piss me off!!!

----------


## Mark Rushmore

HOLD in style.

----------


## grfgerger

hold the line

----------


## burningfur

Hold. Just...hold.

----------


## xRedfoxx

http://www.guzer.com/pictures/cat_police_dogs.php

HHOOOLLLDDDDDD

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

19 minutes......

----------


## burningfur

They know how you feel.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

This should hold you:
http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/blimp/

----------


## xexkxex

*PLEASE HOLD!!!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*HOLD!!!*

----------


## LinuxUser269

I can not take it much longer sir ! can we fire ?

----------


## PathIveMade



----------


## burningfur



----------


## Delain

*Hold!!!!*

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

CLICK HERE AND HOLD!!!!!

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist



----------


## Trigonx

Hoold!!!!!

----------


## Paul4Prez

Ready.....

Aim.....




HOLD!!!!!!

----------


## burningfur

What happens to people who don't hold?



They die.

You don't want to die, do you?

----------


## TXcarlosTX



----------


## Mark Rushmore

> What happens to people who don't hold?

----------


## xexkxex

*Hold!!!!!!*

----------


## rajibo

WAIT FOR IT!!!!

----------


## TheIndependent



----------


## mstrmac1

HOLD

----------


## LinuxUser269

my clip is locked and loaded

holding t-15:00

----------


## kill the banks

HOLD

----------


## burningfur

Follow their example. Go eat a doughnout.

----------


## TXcarlosTX



----------


## burningfur

Hold!

----------


## markj

HOLD!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*HOLD!!!*

----------


## mstrmac1

HOLD

----------


## Mark Rushmore

Hold 'em

----------


## 1913_to_2008

Um,,,,,hold

----------


## Paul4Prez

HOLD!

----------


## Derek Johnson

> *HOLD!!!*


Hey, that was my sister ship.  I was assigned to the Wisconsin USS 64.

----------


## Spideynw

Hold!!!!

----------


## burningfur

Hold!!!

----------


## parke

10 Minutes and counting

----------


## TXcarlosTX



----------


## piotr1

HOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!

----------


## the_oco

funniest thread evar

.....not until you see the whites of their eyes

----------


## Lucid American

YAARRRGGHHH!


10 MINUTES . . . HOOOOOLLLDDD!!!

----------


## 1913_to_2008

how do i post a pic here?

----------


## SwooshOU

HOLED!

----------


## Midnight77

Steady.  STEADY.  

Wait 15 minutes to be on the safe side.
*
HOLD YOUR FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## hornet

this is hilarious

----------


## dukker

i just crapped my pants.

----------


## burningfur

HOLD!

----------


## constitutional

*HOLLDDDD!!
*

----------


## xexkxex

HOLD IT!!!!!

----------


## curiousobserver

Bombs away in 10 minutes!!

----------


## Mark Rushmore

*
HOLD!*

----------


## PathIveMade

> how do i post a pic here?


there's an image tag on the top of the reply to thread  box in advanced mode.

----------


## fourameuphoria

> i was wondering when someone would make this thread. seriously.


Seconded!

----------


## burningfur

I know they're British but still..... HOLD!!!

----------


## boondoggle

Seven minutes! My pants are off and I'm dancing!

----------


## burningfur

Don't shoot yet Soldier! HOLD!!!

----------


## LinuxUser269



----------


## Derek Johnson

hold....

----------


## nathanielyao

HOOOOOLD!!!

----------


## mstrmac1

NOT YET!!!!

----------


## constitutional

HOLD ITTT!!

----------


## dukker

...

----------


## Wayne Hammond

HOLD....



.

----------


## jarofclay

hold your fire! stay on target. rogue leader!

----------


## LinuxUser269



----------


## Spike

HOLD!!!!!

----------


## burningfur

Wait for it....

----------


## xexkxex

HOLD...

http://www.time.gov/timezone.cgi?Eastern/d/-5/java

----------


## Cinnaboo

HOOOOLLDDD!!!

----------


## Lucid American

> HOLD ITTT!!


BUMP!

Maybe the most powerful freedom picture ever!

----------


## BlueGecko

hold

----------


## piotr1

HOooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllldd!!!

----------


## Paul4Prez

3 minutes...

----------


## 1913_to_2008

HOLD

----------


## xexkxex

HOLD!!!!

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

Gentlemen:

Start your engines!

----------


## moglesb1

this is gonna be good

----------


## burningfur

HOLD THE PHONE!!! That kid is messed up.

----------


## brumans

HOLD!!!!!

----------


## boondoggle

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD.

(I'm pumped to write fire)

----------


## winston_blade

Because someone has to HOLD!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LinuxUser269

ooops they sliped

----------


## Cinnaboo

HOLD!!!

----------


## Nyte

This thread delivers!

----------


## jrich4rpaul

Hold!!

----------


## piotr1

We've nearly reached the shore!! HOLLDDD

----------


## constitutional

KEEEEEEEEP IT STEADY. HOLDDDD!

----------


## Delain



----------


## unconsious767

HOOOOOLLDDL!!

----------


## mstrmac1

HOLD
ALMOST THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

I would wait until say 12:02 just to be safe!

.

----------


## constitutional

> Because someone has to HOLD!!!!!!!!!


ROFL. We have a winner!

----------


## stljim

Hold!!!!

----------


## Midnight77

*hold You're F'ing Fire, Damn It!!!*

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Lift Off in 1 minute

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TH8Oq0PuIU8&feature=related

----------


## burningfur

> HOLD THE PHONE!!! That kid is messed up.


Again. These kids know how to hold.

----------


## KewlRonduderules

hold!!!!

----------


## 1913_to_2008

HOLD

----------


## parke

1 minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xexkxex

HOOOOOLD IT!!!!

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Make Ready!

----------


## Nyte



----------


## tjasond

Coming in for final approach.

----------


## amonasro

*hold*

----------


## BlueGecko

*HOLD MEN*

----------


## Midnight77

hold your FIRE!!!

----------


## burningfur

30 Seconds!!!#@!#!@#

----------


## Nyte

Greatest thread evar!

----------


## Allan Bartlett

unleash the hounds!!!

----------


## Maximilian American



----------


## Spideynw

Hold for five minutes after!

----------


## Mark Rushmore



----------


## amonasro

Fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## boondoggle

. . . FIRE!!!!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GYGhmJD9LKc

----------


## Spideynw

*Not yet!!!!*

----------


## piotr1

LIGHT EM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PathIveMade



----------


## xexkxex

*fire!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## the_oco

*for Freedom!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

LOL.. awesome





>

----------


## stljim

FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Anyone listening to RP radio?  Perfect music.

----------


## burningfur

> Hold for five minutes after!




BLAST! JENKINS, YOU FOOL!!! YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO HOLD!!!!

----------


## Midnight77

Get Ready!!!!


Aim!!!!!

----------


## KewlRonduderules

Now!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shaun

Let's go baby....
Go, go, go....

----------


## piotr1

Fire AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cinnaboo



----------


## Spideynw

*Four more minutes!!!*

----------


## Midnight77

Fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tjasond

Commence strike.

----------


## 1913_to_2008

Let them fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## xexkxex

*fire!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## micahnelson

Fire!

----------


## LinuxUser269



----------


## Derek Johnson

CHAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!  !!!!!!!

----------


## PineGroveDave

Let's Roll...

----------


## piotr1

*Let it not be said that we did nothing. - Ron Paul
*

----------


## nathanielyao

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

*"It does not take a majority to prevail...but rather an irate, tireless minority, keen on setting brushfires of freedom in the minds of men." - Samuel Adams

We're all tired, and yet, there is still a tremendous amount of work to to be done. Our oppressors will stop at nothing to crush the people's revolution. Some may risk their freedom, and in doing so lose it. Some may even risk their own lives, and in doing so, lose it. Yet victory is not assured. We must never allow ourselves to be swept into a euphoria that the enemy of freedom has been defeated. He is stronger than ever before and gaining strength in order to extinguish this prairie fire. He has much to lose, and if we think we have seen his 'fight' we have lulled ourselves into complacency. At this, the 11th hour, the enemy of freedom has prepared his men. We will not go silently into the night, but nor will they. Arise men, the battle has only begun. Stir your tired souls and empty pockets. In order to claim this victory, we must push forward, today and tomorrow. If we are not AFK this day, we are given over to the deadliest of wounds in this fight, apathy. To the left, then to the right, each house in your street must bare the light, before we can take the house of white. Give me liberty, or give me death, but give me nothing in between. Choose this day whom you will work for from this day forward, for your family and children and grandchildren or for beaurocrats and Halliburton. Rise fellows, let's restore freedom to this great land once again. Tyranny has been our master long enough. To Victory!*


.

----------


## pikerz

Yeeeeeeeehhhaawwwwww

----------


## xexkxex

Best thread ever

----------


## Maximilian American

Peace

----------


## burningfur

Make sure it registers on the 16th!

----------


## Spideynw

Now!!!!!!

----------


## fedup100

The site is limping and stuttering.......she may be going down men!!!

----------


## winston_blade

I wanted to go to sleep tonight, but now I won't be able to.

----------


## constitutional

*GET THOSE NEO-CONS!!!*

----------


## kill the banks

BOMBS  AWAY  !!!

----------


## burningfur

I think the Establishment is going to take a hit! LOL

----------


## parke

Fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## burningfur

> I think the Establishment is going to take a hit! LOL


*FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!*

----------


## BlueGecko

USE THE MIRROR SITE
http://ronpaul.cc/TeaPartyMirror.htm

----------


## tjasond

For Liberty!

----------


## kill the banks

DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOUR CREDIT CARD IS ... ?

blimp the banks

----------


## 1913_to_2008



----------


## defcreative



----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice



----------


## purplechoe



----------


## tnvoter

haha

----------


## Alan84

L!

----------


## Edward

Anyone else still holding?

----------


## boondoggle

. . . I may or not be huddled up in a corner with siblings.

----------


## MikeStanart

> 



I'm flattered that you guys still remembered that!

I made it for the 5th, i'm glad someone else liked it!

----------


## Edward

Anyone still holding?

----------


## webaform

Hold?

----------


## werdd

Hold

----------


## NerveShocker

Hold? Are you crazy!! OPEN FIRE!!!!!

www.RonPaul2008.com

----------


## MadViking10

Arizona brigade is ready and in position.  Troops getting restless and ready to go.  Steady...steady !

----------


## 1913_to_2008

FirE Dammit Fire

----------


## torchbearer

> Hold?

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## parke

best thread yet!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Arizona brigade is ready and in position.  Troops getting restless and ready to go.  Steady...steady !


If you have something, please fire it.  It might entice some others to do likewise.

----------


## MadViking10

We need a FIRE THREAD !!!

----------


## PathIveMade

> We need a FIRE THREAD !!!


The fire thread from midnight last night...
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=55097

----------


## mstrmac1

bump

----------


## eok321

bump...i love this thread

----------


## torchbearer

hoooooooooold! 11pm money bomb.

----------


## boondoggle

Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooold!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## steph3n

> Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooold!!!!!!!!!!


FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mstrmac1

all time best thread!

----------


## torchbearer

Fire!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## torchbearer

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=N1NupxasQWs


In case you haven't seen it.

----------


## burningfur

That is me right now.

*not literally*

lolz

----------


## torchbearer

Nice Christmas tree.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Held...

Holy sheep $#@!!

What a day, the Boston rally was great, we channeled the spirits of Adams and Revere and Hancock and Otis at the very sites, at the very podiums that they stood. At South Meeting House, in the very building where it all started.

And I had one of my moments, (been having a lot of them lately, like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpu-_eVHrIU ) where too much is the same, where too much has been lost, where too many of the lessons of the past have been ignored and that history is on the verge of turning again, and that all of us with enough awareness are part of it, and trapped by it at the same time.

But turning for the better.

No matter what happens, no one can say "we did nothing".

What a time to be alive.

----------


## torchbearer

HOLD!!!

----------


## Nihilist23

Yeah, this thread is still awesome.

But I think the time has finally come:

*NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.*

----------


## torchbearer

hold?

----------


## Edward

> Yeah, this thread is still awesome.


I loved this thread! Still do...

----------


## torchbearer

what time do we unleash our hordes onto the iowan plains?

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## Cleaner44

Unleash the Republic!

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## Edward

Come on Nevada.... HOLD!

----------


## Edward

Resurrecting the original HOLD thread...

----------


## torchbearer

HOLD! for server switch!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump, cuz I'm still holding...

----------


## Roxi

um hi, i missed this thread cuz i was in boston, i was just wondering.... are we still holding? and if so what exactly are we supposed to be holding?

----------


## torchbearer

> um hi, i missed this thread cuz i was in boston, i was just wondering.... are we still holding? and if so what exactly are we supposed to be holding?


well, the hold was before a money bomb. but you can hold whatever want.

----------


## asgardshill

I'm holding something (leer, drool) ...

(A mug of iced tea, actually.  I was stupid and didn't keep hydrated today and now I'm paying for it.)

----------


## torchbearer

> *HOLD!!!*


warming up the hold! thread for friday morning.

----------


## ItsTime

> warming up the hold! thread for friday morning.


I dont even know if I can make the event yet! I guess I should buy tickets and if I cant make it sell them.

----------


## torchbearer

> I dont even know if I can make the event yet! I guess I should buy tickets and if I cant make it sell them.


I'm buying two tickets... and will just find my way there. the tickets are not that expensive. if i don't make it... it wouldn't be a total loss. Except missing a very historic night in US political history. We are an exclamation mark in history, BABY!  sorry.

----------


## torchbearer

*kick*

----------


## torchbearer

> HOLD!


HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## acptulsa

> *HOLD!!!*


Can you see Murray Sabrin on the deck of the U.S.S. _New Jersey_?  Actually at this image size that's worse than Where's Waldo, isn't it?

----------


## torchbearer

> Can you see Murray Sabrin on the deck of the U.S.S. _New Jersey_?  Actually at this image size that's worse than Where's Waldo, isn't it?


Murry is manning the big guns! He's holding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

loading the warhead and holding, to push the button, and galvanize, PUSH THE BUTTON

----------


## MRoCkEd



----------


## ARealConservative



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## IRO-bot

I love all of you!!!  You guys made my day.  Wish I could be there.

----------


## torchbearer

> *hold!!!*


hoooooooold!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cowlesy

ahhh....a classic.

----------


## JoshLowry

> hoooooooold!!!!!!!!!


vid already posted, whoops

lots of images are probably missing from the beginning of this thread but still a classic

----------


## torchbearer

> 


repost your favorite bomb!

----------


## muzzled dogg

yessssssssssssssssssss

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## torchbearer



----------


## Objectivist

YouTube - USS Missouri Japanese Surrender World War II

----------


## torchbearer

hold?

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## torchbearer

> *HOLD!!!*


hold!

----------


## Cowlesy

Glad to see this thread revived

----------


## TruthisTreason

YouTube - Braveheart In Defiance Of The English Tyranny! BRAVO
I'm feeling good!

----------


## AbolishTheGovt

HOOOOOLDDD!!!

YouTube - Weightlifting accident - Beijing 2008[/URL]

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

HOLD!

YouTube - Epic and Funny Fails!!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

*hold!*

----------


## Austin

Sweet! I remember this thread.

----------


## TruthisTreason

HOLD@!

It just jumped 2,000...


HOLD!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Up $2,000.  Somebody didn't hold and opened fire early.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

The "HOLD" thread must be the most colorful thing in politics ....

*HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLDDDD!!!!!*

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Up $2,000.  Somebody didn't hold and opened fire early.


Pre money bomb ejaculation

----------


## AbolishTheGovt

> Up $2,000. Somebody didn't hold and opened fire early.


THIS GUY:

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Can't. Stop. Laughing

----------


## specsaregood

Go?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Go?


GO!

----------


## specsaregood

> GO!


*GO!*

----------


## thasre

> THIS GUY:


OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEaaaaaaase tell me this is not a real picture............

I have to go poke out my eyes now.

----------


## AbolishTheGovt

> OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEaaaaaaase tell me this is not a real picture............
> 
> I have to go poke out my eyes now.


Sorry, it's real.  It's actually a very common phenomenon at marathons and athletic events, called "runners' diarrhea," and it happens at least once to about 10% of all marathon runners.  It's usually just blacked out by the media out of respect for the runners.  This guy, however, was not so lucky.



This can also happen to you if you get impatient right before a moneybomb.

----------


## MikeStanart



----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Hold!

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> *HOLD!!!*


Some men are longer than others.

----------


## specsaregood



----------


## mstrmac1

Hold

----------


## justinc.1089

I'm not reposting the picture, lol, but honestly why would you keep running when you have crap running down your legs?

I'm betting if that guy voted he voted for Washington, and wrote in Washington after he was informed Washington was not on the ballot. Or perhaps the king, he could be a tory.

----------


## newbitech

yeah, hold btw whats the link to donate?

----------


## trey4sports

> yeah, hold btw whats the link to donate?


TY

----------


## MRoCkEd

Keep holding

----------


## justinc.1089

Oh, and...


*Hold!*

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

yeeeehaaaa!

----------


## amy31416

> yeeeehaaaa!


http://www.randpaul2010.com/

!!!!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> yeah, hold btw whats the link to donate?


Those get me in a great mood to donate.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Little more than two hours.

RandPaulGraphs.com shows money going up already.

Come on people: *HOLD!*

----------


## Flash

newbitech, consider yourself reported.

----------


## Michigan11

> yeah, hold btw whats the link to donate?


Keeeeeep Holding....

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> Sorry, it's real.  It's actually a very common phenomenon at marathons and athletic events, called "runners' diarrhea," and it happens at least once to about 10% of all marathon runners.  It's usually just blacked out by the media out of respect for the runners.  This guy, however, was not so lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> This can also happen to you if you get impatient right before a moneybomb.


this has had me laughing for the last 15minutes!

----------


## silverhandorder

Oh $#@! it's that time eh? Well I got two hours to get my commitment in order .

----------


## dr. hfn

hold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Dumb people don't know how to read December 16th in the Ronm Paul e-mail it seems.

----------


## LibertyMage

Hold! Oww!

----------


## Cowlesy

HOOOOOOOOLLLLLDDDDD!

(this one is for brother AF who is probably at work somewhere)

----------


## Flash

> Dumb people don't know how to read December 16th in the Ronm Paul e-mail it seems.


All that matters is we raise enough for 4th quarter.

----------


## MR2Fast2Catch

Had to repost this
YouTube - HOLD

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

randpaulgraphs starts December 16th in 5 minutes?!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Had to repost this
> YouTube - HOLD


Getting blown up by Birdo at the end is an especially nice touch.




> randpaulgraphs starts December 16th in 5 minutes?!


Yeah, the graphs weren't changed when time "fell back" an hour.  No big deal, just still donate between 12:00 AM ET and 11:59 PM ET on December 16th.  The campaign will have a figure it'll release to the press for December 16th.

----------


## MR2Fast2Catch

> Getting blown up by Birdo at the end is an especially nice touch.


LOL Yes.

----------


## trey4sports

its been a while since there has been this level of excitement!

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Excited

----------


## MR2Fast2Catch

> Excited


Me too!

----------


## TruthisTreason



----------


## TheTyke

> 


I think that one went over my head!

----------


## thomas-in-ky

Dr. Pepper in one hand.
Credit card in the other.

----------


## JamesButabi

Woooo HA  Woooo HA.


Lets blow this popsicle stand

----------


## trey4sports

12 ET? or 12 CT?

----------


## TheTyke

> 12 ET? or 12 CT?


The graph page is already messed up... the moneybombs are never very well coordinated. They start early and end late. That's a good thing, though

----------


## robertwerden

Fire

----------


## dr. hfn

Fire at Will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

It's showtime folks, wooooooo !

----------


## JamesButabi

YouTube - Story of the Year - Wake Up the Voiceless Lyrics

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

$100 donation made!

----------


## Cowlesy

I'd post the obligatory B-52 picture but my comp is all bogged down for some reason.

----------


## JamesButabi



----------


## TCE

I already donated, but just a quick question:

What is better:

A. Donating $10-15 each time.

B. Donating it all in one lump sum.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

One lump sum.

----------


## TheTyke

Probably all at once... fewer records to keep track of?

Additionally, moneybombs eb and flow on their own... a certain donation probably won't change the course of the whole thing. However, I suppose we can be out promoting it when we're not donating, in theory

----------


## silverhandorder

Donated 25$ :P.

----------


## PreDeadMan

I donated 165!
Transaction date/time: 2009-12-15 23:37:56

----------


## JamesButabi

Lets make Ghey Trayson and the Good ole boys cringeeee

----------


## TheConstitutionLives

> "hold!!!"



lolol!!

----------


## TheConstitutionLives

Donated

----------


## tuco.sargent

> $100 donation made!


I got excited too. NEVER seen this many posts on a thread! Was only gonna donate 50 but.......

+$100

----------


## Anti Federalist

Cool, my favorite thread, resuscitated.

I was at work for the "bomb" but threw in $100.

----------


## Michigan11

YouTube - Beastie Boys-Hold It Now ,Hit It!

----------


## Michigan11

Gotta know when to hold it!

YouTube - The Gambler

----------


## Thargok

2 Hours and 45 Minutes...

----------


## Michigan11

*1:37 .....still holding*

----------


## Michigan11

*:56 Minutes, people need to HOLD.....*


already over 8K today... HOLD IT!

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Hold update:


*HOLD!!!!!*

----------


## Michigan11

> HOLD!!
> 
> 
> HOLD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, HOLD!!!!


Please.... hold it...

----------


## Flash

another money bomb? That came quick.

----------


## beazy

Omar says this is a hold up

----------


## Michigan11

*:33 Minutes and we can't hold it?*

----------


## Thargok

Almost there

----------


## beazy

holding....

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

This is a  *HOLDING FAIL*

You want to do the OPPOSITE

----------


## Michigan11

> This is a  *HOLDING FAIL*
> 
> You want to do the OPPOSITE


That's just not right....

----------


## beazy

the key to this moneybomb success is ron pauls facebook, he needs to update the $#@! out of it and state a goal

----------


## Michigan11

> holding....


*hold......*:d

----------


## tuco.sargent

Mitch McConnell cannot win. 

Bill Kristol cannot win.

Dick Cheney cannot win.

Rand's opponent isn't even a man worth mentioning because he isn't a man.....but a puppet to the establishment he serves.

We....will.......*hold.*

----------


## beazy

fire at will

----------


## tuco.sargent

YouTube - Picard draws the line
"We must draw the line HERE!....This far; NO FURTHER!"

----------


## tuco.sargent

Amount:  	$100.00
Payment type: 	CreditCard
Transaction ID: 	8DV07755WS272763K
Transaction date/time: 	2010-04-18 23:08:13

----------


## dr. hfn

all batteries open fire!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Bump.

----------


## MRoCkEd

RandBomb starts at midnight!

----------


## sailingaway

Go Rand, Go!!

----------


## BamaFanNKy

YouTube - Hold

----------


## Michigan11

Keep holding on to whatever it is for a bit less than 2 hours...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Hold!

----------


## lx43

They need to put the money counter up.

----------


## steined

It's coming!

----------


## eOs

HOLD!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Cool, I was wondering where this thread had gotten off to.

Standby to "HOLD!!!!" for the Ron Paul 2012 Announcement.

*Tea Party Money Bomb 2010*

All things going well, I'd like to see an announcement the day after Rand wins his Senate race.

----------


## eOs

Hole'd

----------


## Michigan11

YouTube - The Patriot - Hold the Line!

----------


## Michigan11

Not enough *HOLDING* going on in here...

----------


## Adrock

Hold!  Wait for it...................

----------


## TXcarlosTX

ehh, just for fun

----------


## mport1

What is the one day record to beat?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What is the one day record to beat?


In a primary?

6.2 mil, either our record or Hillary's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moneybomb

----------


## Thargok

*HOLD!!!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Election eve bump...

<<<HOLLDDD>>>

----------


## JK/SEA

I already fired off a warning shot...

----------


## amy31416

<<<<STOMP!!!>>>>>




(Too soon?)

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

http://www.libertypac.net/

Bump.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> http://www.libertypac.net/
> 
> Bump.


Better put this where it belongs.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> http://www.libertypac.net/
> 
> Bump.





> Better put this where it belongs.




Wrapped up and ready

----------


## mport1

I think it will be best if everybody donates early.  I'll be donating first thing in the morning.  The earlier the totals start going up the better because I think people are more likely to donate if they see the Money Bomb is going to be big.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Can we assume that the Moneybomb officially starts at midnight EST? If so, I'll just stay up until 11:01pm here in central time and donate then.

----------


## ItsTime

> Can we assume that the Moneybomb officially starts at midnight EST? If so, I'll just stay up until 11:01pm here in central time and donate then.


Good question, is it EST?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Can we assume that the Moneybomb officially starts at midnight EST? If so, I'll just stay up until 11:01pm here in central time and donate then.





> Good question, is it EST?


Typically it has been at 12:00:01 Local Time

----------


## PeacePlan

> Damn it, why didn't we go with all of us wearing those 3 cornered hats, with blue paint on our faces and all of us going out side tomorrow at exactly 1:00 P.M. Central time and screaming at the top of our lungs " FREEDOM!!!!!!"

----------


## ItsTime

> Typically it has been at 12:00:01 Local Time


Well thats three different start times. That makes no sense. I never knew it was like that. I thought it was pegged to a time zone.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> Typically it has been at 12:00:01 Local Time


Local to where the individual donations come from or to where LibertyPAC is based? It would seem messy to wait for all time zones to go through the 24hr day of Feb 21st before counting the totals. 

Just want to be sure my donation counts toward the bomb.

----------


## Thomas

excited!

----------


## Thomas

I just messaged 30,000 people about th moneybomb!

----------


## Austin

> Typically it has been at 12:00:01 Local Time


I don't think that's true. We try to raise money in 24 hours, not 27 hours (start 12AM EST, end 12AM PST).

----------


## Thomas



----------


## CaseyJones

MoneyBombs are and always have been 24 hours
if you were one of those that went past that you were doing it wrong

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

if moneybombs are 24hrs, why not do them 12 noon to 12 noon the next day? That way everyone can participate at the beginning and end. It also allows for it to make the news the same day it finishes. I dunno.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> if moneybombs are 24hrs, why not do them 12 noon to 12 noon the next day? That way everyone can participate at the beginning and end. It also allows for it to make the news the same day it finishes. I dunno.


Because money bombs usually have a theme.  Like George Washington's birthday in this case.  And people donating from midnight to noon on February 22nd wouldn't be donating to the 'theme.'

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Because money bombs usually have a theme.  Like George Washington's birthday in this case.  And people donating from midnight to noon on February 22nd wouldn't be donating to the 'theme.'


good point. Why not have a two day theme?

----------


## ItsTime

It is like freaking Christmas! I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO ALL IN!!!!!!

----------


## runningdiz

> good point. Why not have a two day theme?


Because raising x amount of money in 24 hours is more impressive than x amount in 48 hours.

----------


## runningdiz

> I don't think that's true. We try to raise money in 24 hours, not 27 hours (start 12AM EST, end 12AM PST).


You're right but there was always people on west coast or somewhere that forgot. Donations typically would continue to flow until 11:59 pm PST

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Toady is the money bomb!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Because raising x amount of money in 24 hours is more impressive than x amount in 48 hours.


but it wouldn't be 48 hours it would be noon to noon. Still 24 hours just offset by 12 hours.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Toady is the money bomb!



LMAO!! love it

----------


## Expatriate



----------


## Expatriate



----------


## Rocco

THE R3VOLUTION IS ON!

----------


## Bruno

epic thread is epic.

----------


## trey4sports

> THE R3VOLUTION IS ON!







Niiiiiiiiiiice

----------


## Chester Copperpot

I only realized there was a money bomb because of the little money bomb graphic on daily paul.. but I really dont even know what its about or for really.

and now I see this most righteous epic of threads re-activated so Im wondering how big this is going to be?  any place to track this at?

----------


## runningdiz

> but it wouldn't be 48 hours it would be noon to noon. Still 24 hours just offset by 12 hours.


 My bad... read the post too fast....

----------


## sailingaway

> I only realized there was a money bomb because of the little money bomb graphic on daily paul.. but I really dont even know what its about or for really.
> 
> and now I see this most righteous epic of threads re-activated so Im wondering how big this is going to be?  any place to track this at?


There should be a ticker up at libertypac.com

Ron needs to charter a jet if he is going to go to a bunch of events in early primary states and keep options open to run for president..... he also wants to see if the support is still there.  Since he hasn't announced yet, (this is to help convince him to announce) we don't know how big it will be, but we'd like it to be big, obviously!

----------


## libertybrewcity

hooooolllllllldddddddd!!!!!

----------


## devil21

Hold!!!

----------


## Gage

*HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

a

----------


## thedude

> *HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> a

----------


## WilliamC

This thread brings back memories.

I'm out of town and haven't been keeping up well with news, tomorrow (the 5th) is the day yes?

I read somewhere that the goal was $2,000,000?

I'm selling a tiny bit of Ag today so I should have some dry ammo for the money bomb tommorow.

First one to fire start a new confirmation number thread!

HOLD!!!!!!

----------


## Melissa

Lmao great thread brings back lots of memories HOLD!!!!!

----------


## Johnnymac

this was on the front page i was wondering why people were saying less than an hour and then i saw the date damn this is hold  i mean old  what are we at 14 hours to go im holding!

----------


## CasualApathy

Wait for it...

----------


## TomtheTinker

HOLD!

----------


## CasualApathy



----------


## Maximilian American

I can only hold for another 12 hours 2 minutes. I'm ready for this!

----------


## TortoiseDream

everybody hold lol

----------


## robmpreston

I'm sure this has been asked a bunch of times, but are they going to have the counter up?

----------


## JoshLowry

> I'm sure this has been asked a bunch of times, but are they going to have the counter up?


Email that campaign just sent out:

"The Grassroots have been organizing a Money Bomb on the day of the debate, and its success is crucial to my final decision. Our team will have a counter up at our new website, www.RonPaul2012.com, for all the world to see."

----------


## trey4sports

> Email that campaign just sent out:
> 
> "The Grassroots have been organizing a Money Bomb on the day of the debate, and its success is crucial to my final decision. Our team will have a counter up at our new website, www.RonPaul2012.com, for all the world to see."


Did the official campaign send that out? If so, i'm glad to see the campaign actually utilizing it's massive email list

----------


## libertybrewcity

Let"s dooooo thissss yeaaaaaa!!!!!

----------


## robertwerden

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moneybomb

----------


## robertwerden

Spread the word fast. We need 100k people at $20.12 each to reach the goal

----------


## ThyGivaOfRep

bump for donations!

----------


## ihsv



----------


## UtahApocalypse



----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

I'm donating right at 12am Central time. DAMN THE WAIT!

----------


## eduardo89



----------


## trey4sports

Getting closer!

----------


## Tinnuhana

Can we get a countdown timer at the top of the page? Four hours 16 minutes to go.
So glad this thread is back.

----------


## Gage

*HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
a

----------


## Gage



----------


## MelissaWV

Just a little longer.  Someone will be with you shortly.  Your donation is important to us.

----------


## Gage

Hold!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA



----------


## specsaregood

*Hold:*

----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## Captain Shays

I couldn't wait. I had to send money at 10:50 pm. Sorry had to go to the bathroom

----------


## torchbearer

> I couldn't wait. I had to send money at 10:50 pm. Sorry had to go to the bathroom


premature ejaculation. fail.
ya gotta hold the line!

----------


## speciallyblend

> I couldn't wait. I had to send money at 10:50 pm. Sorry had to go to the bathroom


no worries it will not be counted in the moneybomb! i can hold the line i have no money so no temptation!

----------


## thedude

Wait for it... Wait for it....

----------


## torchbearer

> Wait for it... Wait for it....


the dude abides.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Everyone get hyped!

----------


## Captain Shays

> premature ejaculation. fail.
> ya gotta hold the line!


Torch. I had to piss not ejaculate dude

----------


## torchbearer

> Torch. I had to piss not ejaculate dude


$#@!in' a dude.

----------


## amga49

Hold!!

----------


## CaseyJones

HOLD!!!!

----------


## torchbearer

> Hold!!


07er's back in the house!

----------


## Gage

HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maximus

I'm on the West coast so I've got to hold longer lol

----------


## georgia_tech_swagger

It is your job folks to keep me energized.  I have about 950 more Campaign for Liberty trifolds to staple the Ron Paul / Gary Johnson / Liberty PAC domains to for the debate tomorrow.

At 11:30 at night and already a running sleep deficit that **** aint fun.

----------


## torchbearer

> I'm on the West coast so I've got to hold longer lol


this is not true. you just have to donate four times moar.
starting in about 23 minutes.

----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

mother $#@! I can't take it!!!

----------


## Adrock

hold?

----------


## reduen

I can honestly say that there is little that I enjoy more than ponying up a money bomb donation for the Dr's Paul!

Also, I refuse to go through all twelve pages of posts in this thread but I have read enough already to remind me of why I love all of you fellow Ron Paul supporters so much!!

Cheers mates…

----------


## Brent Pierce

Lets give them something to talk about tomorrow.

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## HarryBrowneLives

I wanna see dat G#$ Da*n TICKER!

----------


## Gage

HOLD! ALMOST THERe!!!

----------


## evilfunnystuff



----------


## reduen

> I wanna see dat G#$ Da*n TICKER!


I agree, (without the expletive of course...) I am about to burst....! Going for another Clan Mcgregor right now....

----------


## reduen

guys/gals, my cpu says it's time....

Is it 12 eastern or central?

----------


## Agorism

Last time they put the ticker up early and people started donating early so it's possible they wait until the time they want.

----------


## Maximilian American

Ticker where art thou!!!!!!!!!!??? I'm holding but its not easy!! hurry !!

----------


## AdamT

How can you have a moneybomb without a damn ticker???

----------


## Maximilian American

Braveheart is still yelling hold?! Waiting for that ticker!

----------


## freedoms-light

Ticker is up

----------


## AdamT

Take that back!! Ticker live!!!!!!
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## Maximilian American

Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Donate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!! Freedom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AdamT

Amount: 	$100.00
Transaction ID: 	283312471

----------


## Maximilian American

100k ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## reduen

*Loose The Arrows First!!!*

----------


## Gage

FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

a

----------


## libertybrewcity

Thank you!

Thank you for you generous donation!

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	28331286*
Transaction date/time: 	2011-05-04 23:16:09

----------


## Adrock

Broke the Ticker

From Facebook:


That's why we can't have nice things!

----------


## reduen

Confirmation Number: 9BM54577XL9166920  Placed on May 4, 2011 
Purpose Donation
Ron Paul 2012  
Total Amount: $20.12 USD

----------


## goRPaul



----------


## Anti Federalist

Here we go!!!!

----------


## Toady

FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!! I am the moneybomb!

----------


## Anti Federalist

I am HOLDING until RP takes the podium.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I am HOLDING until RP takes the podium.


I'm holding my second shot of the day.  I figure the debate moderators will piss me off enough to dig EXTRA deep tonight.  In fact, I'm already getting pissed just thinking about it..lol.

----------


## hazek

> I'm holding my second shot of the day.  I figure the debate moderators will piss me off enough to dig EXTRA deep tonight.  In fact, I'm already getting pissed just thinking about it..lol.


Ahahahahaha  I know EXACTLY what you mean

----------


## xRedfoxx

I'm holding..........

----------


## afwjam

HOLD!!!!! Wait, Im a week early. 
Hope everybody is ready for June 5th

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

Don't hold, just donate. Or do you not care what the campaign asks for? They need our money NOW...

----------


## afwjam

> Don't hold, just donate. Or do you not care what the campaign asks for? They need our money NOW...


If I had money now, I would. I will have money on June 5th though

----------


## sailingaway

Hold!!







And when spreading news of the moneybomb, remember to invite people back here to join the grass roots!

----------


## MelissaWV

> Don't hold, just donate. Or do you not care what the campaign asks for? They need our money NOW...


Donated $100 yesterday   I agree with your sentiment.

----------


## sailingaway

> Donated $100 yesterday   I agree with your sentiment.


Good for you!! I don't want to get in the middle of a dispute, I'm pushing the date because Ron sent an email, and media will cover it if it is low.  But if the QUARTER filing ends up being impressive, whether he gets it tomorrow or yesterday wouldn't be the big point, I should hope.

----------


## angelatc



----------


## Paul4Prez

HOLD!

----------


## Paul4Prez

Steady boys....  hold....

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Anyone else not feeling any buzz about this June 5th 'legalize gold and silver' money bomb?

----------


## Airborn

HOLD...........

----------


## truthdivides

> Anyone else not feeling any buzz about this June 5th 'legalize gold and silver' money bomb?


I'm feeling the buzz. If you aren't, spread the word!!

----------


## Todd

> 




hold

----------


## Paul4Prez

> Anyone else not feeling any buzz about this June 5th 'legalize gold and silver' money bomb?


This should put you in the fighting spirit:





> My hope is this critical Money Bomb will prove that our campaign doesn't need fat cat bankers and rich elitists to compete.
> But I do need you.
> So can I count on you to make your most generous contribution at www.RonPaul2012.com this Sunday, June 5th?
> Thank you for all you do to help us win this race!
> 
> For Liberty,
> 
> Ron Paul

----------


## Paul4Prez

Hold....

----------


## Airborn

hold.....

----------


## pacelli



----------


## afwjam

*HOLD!!!!!*

----------


## Paul4Prez

Hold....

----------


## Airborn

hold....

----------


## pacelli



----------


## pacelli



----------


## hazek

How much do you think we will raise?

----------


## asurfaholic

> How much do you think we will raise?


i'll say 2 M

----------


## Maximus

Woooooooooooooo!!

----------


## sailingaway

I don't like predictions, the media gets ahold of them and if we don't reach them spins it as a flop.  But I hope it's big.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Hold....


Great ticker! 

Round 2: Ron Paul vs. the Fed (Herman Cain)

----------


## ClayTrainor

*HOLD!*

----------


## afwjam

HOLD!!!

----------


## eduardo89

> HOLD!!!


Worse than waterboarding.

----------


## sailingaway

*HALT!!*








> Worse than waterboarding.


The _dog_ clearly thinks so!

----------


## Cleaner44

... tilll you see the whites of their eyes!

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## MelissaWV

I almost posted the picture from the Weiner scandal.

Almost.

----------


## low preference guy

> I almost posted the picture from the Weiner scandal.
> 
> Almost.


Telling us that is pretty much the same thing as posting the picture.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## Danke

I'm calling all yer asses out.  Especially the OP.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I'm calling all yer asses out.  Especially the OP.






*"You're like a black Dr. Phil."

----------


## truthdivides

1 hour!!! 

Hold!!!!!!!

----------


## Danke

> *"You're like a black Dr. Phil."


...





> bI9QkSW5mh8/TehxQ_2mv_I/AAAAAAAAAco/F2ciWIheoYM/s512/IMG_20110526_195625.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cat hatez can suck my hacked twitter account. :collins:

----------


## Maximilian American

Hold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> ...


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ew-Forum-Sucks!!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...45#post3319645


of course, I shouldn't push Danke too much, he may cancel Kludge Day again, and that would be a damn shame.....damn shame.

----------


## sailingaway

*Hold!!!*

----------


## speciallyblend



----------


## Danke

> of course, I shouldn't push Danke too much, he may cancel Kludge Day again, and that would be a damn shame.....damn shame.


I think Amy put a permanent stop to that nonsense.

----------


## reduen

Is it a go at 12 eastern or 12 central?

----------


## truthdivides

12 et

----------


## Paul4Prez

10 minutes....   hold, hold.....  HOLD....

----------


## Paul4Prez

Hold.....

----------


## jware

Remember to donate through the Projects page at iowaforronpaul.com! It counts toward the money bomb total and also specifically helps fund the campaign's Iowa projects.

Just wanted to post this as a reminder for anyone who forgot about it in their excitement. I know I almost did 

http://iowaforronpaul.com/projects.php

----------


## reduen

> 12 et


Thx.... I really just wanted to post in this thread without saying *HOLD!!!!!*

----------


## truthdivides

The task before us is daunting, dare I say, perilous. The only chance of completing it successfully is if we come together and stay true to what brought us here. The darkness on the horizon will not last... a new day will come. HOLD.

----------


## zerosdontcount

is iowaforronpaul part of the official campaign? If so, are they going to put any of the previously donated money to those projects.. I would love to see the county fair idea take off. I will definitely donate towards that come bomb day.

----------


## Ex Lux lucis

TO GLORY

----------


## truthdivides

It is the official campaign. I don't know about previously donated money.

----------


## Maximilian American

HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 minute!

----------


## Maximilian American

Donate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## truthdivides

Remember to donate at http://iowaforronpaul.com/projects.php

----------


## speciallyblend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJtf7R_oVaw

----------


## reduen

> The task before us is daunting, dare I say, perilous. The only chance of completing it successfully is if we come together and stay true to what brought us here. The darkness on the horizon will not last... a new day will come. HOLD.


Nice....!!!

----------


## Paul4Prez

Fire!  (The USS Constitution fires back at the enemies of liberty.)

----------


## Maximilian American

Ticker is up!! About to donate $102.50 for selling that silver coin on Ebay!

----------


## low preference guy

5k in first 5 minutes?

it's too early too tell, but that rate could bring about 1.5 million

----------


## Ex Lux lucis

Where is the link?

----------


## truthdivides

http://iowaforronpaul.com/projects.php
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/store/

----------


## truthdivides

double post

----------


## Maximilian American

This email confirms that you have donated $102.50 USD to Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Exploratory Committee (donations@ronpaul2012.com)  using PayPal.

Donation Details
Confirmation number: 5NT296899L248082W
Donation amount:$102.50 USD

----------


## jkr

i canna hold er anyyyee more cap'n

Dear Jason,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Exploratory Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-06-04 23:08:30
Transaction ID: 289054051


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PEC

----------


## pacelli

> 5k in first 5 minutes?
> 
> it's too early too tell, but that rate could bring about 1.5 million


The ticker looks like it goes up to 2 mil, so I'm guessing that is the campaign's goal.  I suspect the $1000/minute will stagger between 5a (eastern) - 8a (eastern) as most of the US is sleeping.  Only the die hard Ron Paul folks are going to be donating in the middle of the night.  Hopefully the campaign will be working the media tomorrow.  I think Ron is going to be on a morning show??  Since he's sending out emails and he is clearly in it to win, he should be able to personally plug the fundraiser on air.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Soooo.......we haz moneybomb?

----------


## JayDee

This is red leader, I'm starting my run!

----------


## Shane Harris

11 hours

----------


## JayDee

The iowa site is already up, does that count towards the ticker.. or will there be one? I'm not sure what project to support yet.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Holding!!!

----------


## freshjiva

Wow, this is an epic thread!

----------


## libertybrewcity

I figured, eh, why not start the hold early!

----------


## speciallyblend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTYQnX_e1zc

----------


## TomtheTinker

I say we change it to

*READY...*

*AMES....*

----------


## speciallyblend

Hold On, we have 11 hours

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDBbEG-0pfQ

----------


## PastaRocket848

talk about pulling one out of the archives.... i still remember when she was brand new ;`(

----------


## afwjam

HOLD!!!

allin@12am!

----------


## specsaregood

HOLD!

----------


## KCIndy

LOL!

I remember this thread from back in' 07.  But I forgot that AF was the one who started it...  

Three and a half years later, we're back - and stronger than ever.  ALMOST TIME TO LET FLY!!

----------


## muzzled dogg



----------


## Tarzan

> talk about pulling one out of the archives.... i still remember when she was brand new ;`(


Wow... the Iowa was launched in 1942... and you remember it when it was brand new?!!!

Wow... that would make you... uhhhh... experienced!

----------


## MelissaWV

Or the slightly more mellow...

----------


## JamesButabi



----------


## Carehn

I expect Rep for this you swine!

----------


## Rocco

Keep your eyes on the prize.......


HOLD!!!!!

----------


## Inkblots

Best piece of hold muzak ever written:

----------


## truthdivides

You have reached the Ron Paul Presidential Campaign Committee, please hold.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Hold your fire men the enemy awaits!!!!

----------


## Shane Harris

Hold

----------


## specsaregood

Make sure to donate through the projects page.
http://iowaforronpaul.com/projects.php

----------


## Maximus



----------


## Danke

I don't know if I can hold it any longer.

----------


## Rocco

Hold.......

----------


## amonasro

> I don't know if I can hold it any longer.


That's what.... he said.

HOLD

----------


## Shane Harris

Fireeeeeeee

----------


## specsaregood

i think we broke it

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## libertybrewcity

http://iowaforronpaul.com/projects.php

----------


## TomtheTinker

FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Confirmation Number: 4JH806273S722242
Purpose	Donation
amount
Ron Paul 2012	$150.00 USD
Total Amount:	$150.00 USD

----------


## messana



----------


## Esoteric

this thread documents the beginning of the tea party movement .. inspirational BUMP!

----------


## truthdivides

Hold!

----------


## growburn13

Holding.

----------


## xRedfoxx

Man these were fun days back then...not that these aren't.   The things I loved the most:

HOOLLLLLDDD.............the cry we had to hold and then let loose with our donating and watching the graph head straight up!!

and...

Drinking during a money bomb....setting goals when you had to do another drink or shot.  Back then you got drunk pretty fast with the multi-million dollar bombs.

I'm looking forward to getting ripped on Saturday!!  I'll see if I can scrounge up the old drinking game.

----------


## Matthew Zak



----------


## CasualApathy

> 


Is that Sonic the hedgehog doing his hold position spin move?

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Is that Sonic the hedgehog doing his hold position spin move?


Yep!

----------


## CasualApathy

Nice one

----------


## orenbus

hold

----------


## JamesButabi

2 day hold?  I dont know if I cant do it!!!

----------


## r3volution

i find it physicality impossible to hold much more that 20 min

----------


## CasualApathy

> i find it physicality impossible to hold much more that 20 min

----------


## truthdivides

HOLD!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> HOLD!!


lmao

----------


## libertybrewcity

Holding all day, everyday.

----------


## TheViper

Holding.

----------


## Carehn

> Holding.


should use this one.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## libertybrewcity

holding

----------


## libertywarrior



----------


## growburn13

24 hours to hold.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> 24 hours to hold.


worst. 80's. song. evar.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> 


"You want my blood?! TAKE MY BLOOD!!!"

----------


## tekkierich

> worst. 80's. Song. Evar. :d


get out!

----------


## TheViper

Uh, hold?

----------


## Matthew Zak

HOLD......

----------


## Karsten

This thread started the tea party

----------


## Carehn

HOKU CORP COM HOKU: NASDAQ
Technology : Semiconductors
Snapshot
Charts
News
Options Chains
Analyst Research
Fundamentals
Earnings
Insider Activity
	Last Price	Today’s Change	Bid (Size)	Ask (Size)	Day’s Range	Volume	
 	1.79	-0.080 (-4.28%)	0.000  x0	0.000  x0	1.77 - 1.88	64,532	

NASDAQ Delayed Quote  Last Trade as of 3:59 PM ET 8/18/11   
FUNDAMENTALProvider Methodologies


10000
Number of Analysts included in the consensus
No consensus report
available from
Thomson Reuters	1 Wall Street Analyst included in the consensus. The average consensus recommendation is 5.00
SMARTCONSENSUS PEER RATINGS DETAIL
Industry: Semiconductors

BUY RATINGS: 9
Symbol	Company	Rating Chg Date	Last Price	% Chg in Price Since Rating Chg
ROG	Rogers Corp Com	8/12/11	47.60	2.26%
AMAT	Applied Matls Inc Com	8/5/11	11.62	1.57%
MPWR	Monolithic Pwr Sys Inc Com	8/5/11	12.55	-1.95%
AXTI	Axt Inc Com	8/15/11	8.17	-3.31%
NVLS	Novellus Sys Inc Com	8/12/11	28.05	-4.33%
BRCM	Broadcom Corp Cl A	7/29/11	34.44	-7.09%
MRVL	Marvell Technology Group Ltd Ord	7/18/11	12.85	-12.17%
RFMD	Rf Microdevices Inc Com	7/27/11	5.64	-13.63%
KLAC	Kla-tencor Corp Com	7/8/11	36.19	-14.34%
HOLD RATINGS: 110
SELL RATINGS: 24
All quotes are delayed by at least 15 minutes
Performance	3 Months	1 Year
Performance of S&P 500	-14.45%	6.04%
Performance of HOKU	-9.14%	-28.40%
Performance of Industry Index	-21.09%	2.92%
% Return if held HOKU when SmartConsensus had Hold or Buy rating	10.85%	--
SmartConsensus
The percent return shown above illustrates a hypothetical return had you bought HOKU when the SmartConsensus indicated a 'Buy,' held during a 'Hold,' and sold when the SmartConsensus indicated a 'Sell' during a 3 month vs. 1 year time frame.
What is SmartConsensus?

----------


## SpicyTurkey

Hold

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

roflmao!!!

----------


## r3volution

this http://fivemilliondollarpaul.ytmnd.com/
and this http://ronpaulinternet.ytmnd.com/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> worst. 80's. song. evar.


Deee deee deeee, deep deeep deep do...LOL

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> ^ban this guy 
> then watch this http://fivemilliondollarpaul.ytmnd.com/
> and this http://ronpaulinternet.ytmnd.com/


I, I, I, I got da innannnnets goin' nutz!

----------


## bamafanmco

Lemme at em.

----------


## zerosdontcount

HOLD!

----------


## AlexAmore

Hold!!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Hold!

----------


## TheViper

Hold.

----------


## Danke

Hold!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Hold!!!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

....hold?

----------


## Cowlesy



----------


## SpicyTurkey

HOLD

----------


## Tarzan

Hold?

----------


## cucucachu0000

HOLD!!!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Hold!


AF, knock it off! I can hear you!!

----------


## cucucachu0000

HOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLDDDDDDDD

----------


## cucucachu0000

dont be premature!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Danke

> AF, knock it off! I can hear you!!


Photo must have been taken a long time ago!!  :collins:

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

HOLD!!!

----------


## pacelli

don't even fugin think about it!~!!

----------


## extrmmxer

Holding

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

HOLD

----------


## ShowMeLiberty



----------


## IterTemporis

> HOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLDDDDDDDD


What in the world..?

----------


## extrmmxer



----------


## extrmmxer

How about hold this

----------


## Shane Harris

> 


bahahahhaaa

----------


## Shane Harris

hold!!

----------


## TheViper

Hold!

----------


## XTreat



----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## mtmedlin

HOLD!

----------


## Carehn

Hail to the Redskins! 

Damn cowboys been holding.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> HOLD!


epic!!!

saved! 

*birth of the moneybomb!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

hold!!

----------


## r3volution

> HOLD!


i remember that because it is the first time i have ever donated in my life ! me and the wife sat up till it hit a mill even though we had to work early the next morning .
i think there will be more people donating this time becuse of Ames and media blowback . 
Ames is what lured me back , i missed the last bomb . but not this 1 

http://freedompaul.ytmnd.com/

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

HOLD

----------


## PeteinLA

Hold!!!

----------


## d1sCo

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>HOLD<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*

----------


## afwjam

While you are holding, please vote up the 11th story here: www.reddit.com/r/politics

----------


## SpicyTurkey

> *>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>HOLD<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*


In the case of Dragon Ball Z, don't hold to long. hahaha

----------


## eduardo89

Hold

----------


## Inkblots

Hold, please.  Your donation is important to us.

----------


## orenbus

*HOLD!!!!!*

----------


## satchelmcqueen

holding!!

----------


## r3volution

http://letmeputsomepizzainit.ytmnd.com/

----------


## Matthew Zak



----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## r3volution

> fire?


no , fail .

----------


## robertwerden

HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## trey4sports

extreme hold

----------


## robertwerden

HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## robertwerden



----------


## reduen

Ok, someone is *not* holding here!!!!

----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## reduen

> 


+1 rep just because I love this picture.....!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Hold On

----------


## 1stAmendguy

HOLD!!!!

----------


## robertwerden

HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## robertwerden

HOLD ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## robertwerden

hold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## robertwerden

For this


and this


and this


And especially this


HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Like that

----------


## kill the banks

HOLD

----------


## reduen

> For this
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> ...


Ha haaaa...I got one better.....

rpwhf copy.jpg

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Just fire in 22 mins

----------


## dusman

Wait for it...

----------


## D.A.S.

HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TexasJake

*hold!!!*

----------


## JasonC

prepare urselves...

----------


## thehighwaymanq

7 minute hold!

----------


## Hospitaller

3 minutes omg

----------


## truthdivides

Hold!

----------


## LibertyEsq

Hoooooooollllld....!

----------


## purplechoe

HOLD!!!

----------


## braane

!!!!hold!!!!

----------


## gosmo

Fire!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JK/SEA

Fire at will!!!!!!

----------


## TexasJake

its go time

----------


## purplechoe

Gooo!!!!

----------


## Hospitaller

Fire!

----------


## mport1

Unloading now.

----------


## cucucachu0000

Roll Out!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JamesButabi

Roll outtttt

----------


## growburn13

> Fire!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*FIRE!!!!!*

----------


## Son of Detroit

Play ball!

----------


## d1sCo

*FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## kill the banks



----------


## Carehn



----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> 


I never thought that woman could get any sexier. 


I stand corrected.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I never thought that woman could get any sexier. 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> 


he fired

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> he fired


ha!

----------


## kill the banks

see you after the rEVOLution Nate ! wink

----------


## r3volution

go cali , its ur birthday

----------


## D.A.S.

FIIIIRRRREEEE!!!!

The Campaign needs $150,000 immediately to keep the Trust ad on air through the weekend!

----------


## afwjam

HOLD!!

----------


## TomtheTinker

Hold!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

HOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!

----------


## Sjmfury

2 HOURS till the POWER

----------


## MJU1983

> 


LOL - awesome!

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## FSP-Rebel

> 


Kitty from Gunsmoke? Watch out for the Marshall. And I know I'm a bit young to know about that show.

----------


## Spike Kojima



----------


## Paul4Prez

On your mark...

----------


## KingNothing

Is there a moneybomb soon, or something?

----------


## pauladin

> Is there a moneybomb soon, or something?


in four minutes.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Rick Perry says we're too weak to fight! Fight!

----------


## cucucachu0000

HOLD!

----------


## The New Fury

Happy new year!!!!

----------


## cucucachu0000

GOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

Where es el ticker!?

----------


## speciallyblend

hold threads are sexy

----------


## MJU1983

> Where es el ticker!?


It's up now but I imagine they are working on it.  Pretty neat looking so far!

----------


## KingNothing

Amount:	$201.20
Transaction date/time:	2011-09-16 23:56:29

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Black This Out


T-Minus 11hrs 36Min

----------


## Elwar



----------


## zHorns



----------


## Napolitanic Wars

HOLD!

----------


## Orgoonian

*HOLD*

----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## zHorns



----------


## CasualApathy

*HOLD!!*

----------


## squarepusher



----------


## CasualApathy

*HOLD!!*

----------


## zHorns

These are fun.

----------


## wizardwatson

> *HOLD*


.

LMFAO!!!

+rep

----------


## CasualApathy

*HOLD!!*

----------


## Carole

Holding with all my might.

----------


## No Free Beer

HOLD!!!!!

----------


## zHorns

> HOLD!!!!!


Haha!

----------


## CaptainAmerica

HOLD

----------


## dannno

Edit: oh no, 2 in a row..

----------


## speciallyblend

for the ladies, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbXvaE39wM&ob=av2e



 to counter wilson phillips 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTYQnX_e1zc

----------


## Shane Harris

HOLD!

----------


## mstrmac1



----------


## Seth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgvnZIxOX08#t=01m50s

----------


## JamesButabi



----------


## speciallyblend

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgvnZIxOX08#t=01m50s


   if you use the lil video icon you can put it in this way , great song hold , forget about that one

----------


## speciallyblend

> 


you guys are killing me at work ,i love the pic, especially the lil chick ready to go

----------


## Seth

> if you use the lil video icon you can put it in this way , great song hold , forget about that one


Yea, but it doesn't start at the specific time.

----------


## Esoteric

HOLD....er

----------


## mstrmac1

HOLD!!!!

----------


## ItsTime



----------


## JamesButabi

HOLDDDDDD

----------


## Rocco

Well, the only chains that we can stand
Are the chains of hand in hand
Keep your eyes on the prize,* hold* on
Got my hand on the freedom plow
Wouldn't take nothing for my journey now
Keep your eyes on the prize, *hold* on!

----------


## Standing Like A Rock

*HOLD*

----------


## Son of Detroit

HOLD!

----------


## eaglesfan48

HOLD!

----------


## Schiff_FTW



----------


## eduardo89



----------


## Danke



----------


## pauliticalfan

*HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!*

www.blackthisout.com

----------


## flightlesskiwi

HOLD!!!

----------


## pacelli



----------


## Orgoonian

Hold!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

While we are Holding...


Be sure to continue to promote the money bomb!

----------


## Schiff_FTW

"All the other candidates are phonies." - *Hold*en Caufield

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## civusamericanus

*HOLD!*

----------


## dannno

*HOLD!!
*


l

----------


## civusamericanus

*HOLD!!*

----------


## dannno

> *HOLD!!*


I always thought she was a really good sport for doing that

----------


## donnay

*HOLD!!*

----------


## linusPAULing

And your asses too!

----------


## pacodever



----------


## TexasJake

Just had our first baby this weekend and I'm feeling particularly enthused about securing the future of freedom.

HOLD!

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## brooks009

*HOLD...*

----------


## mstrmac1

HOLD!

----------


## Schiff_FTW

Hole!!!

----------


## Carehn

HOLD!

----------


## Carehn

HOLD!

----------


## ghengis86

HOLD!!!!!

----------


## gb13

Set your sites on victory, brave soldiers! 

HOOOOOLLLLLDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1836

HOLD!

----------


## Schiff_FTW

HOLD!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*HOLED*

----------


## Orgoonian

> HOLD!!!!


Lol,that is so wrong!

----------


## 1836



----------


## Pizzo



----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

HOLD..... 
(for just a little bit longer!!)

----------


## SpicyTurkey

HOLD

----------


## Chainspell

HOLD!!!

----------


## eduardo89

i can't hold it in much longer

----------


## eduardo89

HOLD!!!

----------


## Schiff_FTW

HOLD!!!

----------


## eok321

Hold

----------


## Schiff_FTW

> i can't hold it in much longer


HOLD!!!

----------


## R3volutionJedi

> Lol,that is so wrong!


I know, right.

----------


## pauliticalfan

HOLD!!!

----------


## r3volution



----------


## Orgoonian

Hold!!

----------


## linusPAULing



----------


## Maximilian American

Checking in,$100 locked and loaded ....HOLD! 54min

----------


## bluesc

*HOLD!!!!11!*

----------


## Chowder

Let's ROCK THIS JOINT! Do it for Ron Paul!!!!!! $#@! YOU CNN!

----------


## enjerth

HOLD!!!

----------


## hazek

Hold!

----------


## kill the banks



----------


## tremendoustie



----------


## Chainspell

> HOLD!!!


hold it in eduardo!!

----------


## COpatriot

*HOLD*

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Keep the powder dry yall

----------


## mstrmac1

Just got my new card! Ready to go in 38 Minutes!!!!

----------


## MtMichael1776

Can't hold on much longer!

----------


## garyallen59

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhBWOI4tT9c

----------


## Schiff_FTW

STILL HOLDING

----------


## Lets_Race

HOLD

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

*HOLD!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Lets_Race

HOLD!!!

----------


## Lets_Race

*HOLD!!!*

----------


## Schiff_FTW

HOLD!!!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

HOLD! To kickass music in the meantime!

----------


## Ekrub

I have butterfies in my stomach.

----------


## zHorns

HOLLLLLDLLDLDLDLDLDDLDLDLDDDDD!!!! 5 MINTUESSSSSSS

----------


## d1sCo

HOOOLLLD!!!!

----------


## eaglesfan48

HOOOOOLLD!!

----------


## Standing Like A Rock

*HOLD

HOLD 

HOLD*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Battle scarred veterans in the breech...

The bastards that tried to shut the lights out on liberty are just over the hill, coming this way

*For the love of God HOLD!!!!*

----------


## eok321



----------


## Aden

One of my favorite moments was the 5th of November when the website updated at midnight to fireworks.

----------


## tremendoustie

1 minute HOLD!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## cero

LOUD NOIIISSESS

----------


## civusamericanus



----------


## KingNothing

Is something happening today with the campaign or somethin'?

----------


## JamesButabi

BOOOOOOM

----------


## Schiff_FTW

*FIRE!!!!*

----------


## kill the banks



----------


## Wickwire

We already crashed the site...

Update: ... and we're back

----------


## JoshLowry

720p it



*INITIATE PHASE ONE

POWER UP THE MONEY CANNON*


*FIRE!!!*

----------


## AdamT

Uh oh at RP2012.com




> Error establishing a database connection

----------


## tremendoustie

In her time of need, let it not be said that we did less for liberty, than we could.

----------


## Schiff_FTW



----------


## thehighwaymanq

LETS GO!!!

----------


## LibertyEsq

NOOOOOWWWWW!!!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

It's up. LET'S GO!!!!!

----------


## zHorns

FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Standing Like A Rock



----------


## Shimpchip

FIRE AT WILL

----------


## Lets_Race

FIRE!!!

----------


## Lets_Race



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Uh oh at RP2012.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Error establishing a database connection


LoL, this may be a good thing, we crashed the server at 0001 on 16 Dec as well.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-10-18 23:05:15
Transaction ID: 314792755

----------


## Legend1104

Well we definitely crashed it because it has said 13,940 for me for about 4 minutes now even after refreshes.

----------


## Matthew Zak



----------


## Legend1104

wow! 40k in 10 minutes.

----------


## COpatriot

Persians:

*COME AND GET THEM*

----------


## Lets_Race



----------


## TomtheTinker

BLACK THIS OUT!!!!!

FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amount: 	$45.00
Transaction ID: 	7B037********
Transaction date/time: 	2011-10-18 23:22:27

Donation number 1..gotta make it to the bank in the a.m.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## d1sCo

FIIIIIREEE! KAME-HA-MA-HA OF LIBERTY!

----------


## Lets_Race



----------


## PierzStyx

HOLD THE LINE AND PUSH BACK!!!! IF THEY TRY AND BLACK US OUT WE WILL FIGHT IN THE SHADE!!!!

----------


## crusader

just donated $100

----------


## WorldonaString

50 smackers down now. I'm gonna go find some money outside and return with more!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

EXPLODE!

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Drop your transaction IDs on http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...0-each-so-7500. - They are getting matched up to $7500! Its going to be a $15,000 thread!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Bump!

----------


## kojirodensetsu

> just donated $100


Hi guys. Please wait until 12AM eastern standard time before donating.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Hi guys. Please wait until 12AM eastern standard time before donating.


exactly,plus we need a new hold thread for tonight now crusader has to donate another 100 after midnight

hold peoples but we need a new hold thread let this one die, our troops deserve its own hold thread HOLD

----------


## zerosdontcount

The post you quoted was from BTO. 


HOLD!!

----------


## farrar

> Hi guys. Please wait until 12AM eastern standard time before donating.



I thought the same thing until I looked at the date. lol

----------


## 1stAmendguy

*HOLD!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Bump!


Glad you found it!

----------


## MJU1983



----------


## sailingaway

... but now I see 1stAmendGuy's and am embarrassed....

----------


## 1stAmendguy

*HOLD!*

----------


## 1stAmendguy

*HOLD,OR I'M GOING TO RIP YOUR BALLS OFF!*

----------


## brooks009

don't engage...

----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## phill4paul

Quick question... is there a jpg image to be found that could be used as a FB profile? I'm sure it has been posted and I missed it. 

  And yeah, yeah, I know it is a social networking site snooped by the letterdots.

----------


## ShaneEnochs



----------


## speciallyblend

east coasters you have 24 minutes woot woot hold

----------


## speciallyblend

> Quick question... is there a jpg image to be found that could be used as a FB profile? I'm sure it has been posted and I missed it. 
> 
> And yeah, yeah, I know it is a social networking site snooped by the letterdots.


somebody get this man the thread for avatars!!

----------


## JoshLowry

Nice to see this HOLDING steady at the number 1 spot on r/politics after being up for about 2 hours.

I don't know who this Marine is, but his timing is good.

reddit.com/r/politics/comments/m87j7/us_marine_here_afghan_vet_we_are_tired_of_this

Happy Veteran's Day!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

*T-Minus 12Minutes...*

----------


## Airborn

ticker is up and at 107$

----------


## groverblue

> *HOLD!!!*


haha.  lotfl.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I hope like hell these pants *HOLD!!!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## ShaneEnochs

It's already at $107

----------


## phill4paul

Hold!

----------


## Airborn

> It's already at $107


it's been stuck on 107$ for about 15 mins

----------


## dannyh982

GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ShaneEnochs

GO GO GO GO

----------


## 1stAmendguy

>>>>FIRE!!!!

----------


## BIG_J

Dear Spartcus, here is your Piper Cub.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I hope like hell these pants *HOLD!!!!!*


AF ,that is so wrong. I will have to watch girls gone wild to try to erase that from my memory

----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## speciallyblend

ticker seems stuck or overloaded

----------


## J-Reg

Come on $2,000!

----------


## unknown

Where should the ticker be at this time for it to be considered a healthy start?

----------


## phill4paul

There is a saying that goes.."A watched pot never boils." Let the damn thing start simmering.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Where should the ticker be at this time for it to be considered a healthy start?


It was over $100,000 at 12:10 AM on December 16, 2007.

----------


## J-Reg

Approaching $5,000.....

----------


## J-Reg

It's quiet.... ECHO ECHO Echo echo!

----------


## Maximilian American

Donation goes through...

Just donated $100 to the Ron Paul Veterans Day Moneybomb. It don't come easy but so doesn't liberty! Whose with me!!!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount: $100.00
Transaction ID: 19Y76164XD401614B
Transaction date/time: 2011-11-10 23:51:22

----------


## J-Reg

Come on $10,000!!

----------


## mport1

Ugh, why would they put at $1 million goal for this one?  The media is going to tear us to shreds if we don't come close.

----------


## Adam West

If you go to the ticker on this site, it shows that the donations are approaching $287,000.00 :

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbp....html?pid=dppb

----------


## kojirodensetsu

> If you go to the ticker on this site, it shows that the donations are approaching $287,000.00 :
> 
> http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbp....html?pid=dppb


I hope this is the actual number, because if the number on ronpaul2012.com home page is right then today is going to be a failure.

----------


## Adam West

I am inclined to believe the larger figure as the other is way too low. I suspect they had problems with it. Hope I am right!

----------


## ONUV

the campaign's homepage needs to be fixed ASAP. that figure is discouraging.

----------


## hammy

Sadly I believe those numbers on the other page are just the people who said they'd donate.

----------


## lucent

Would anyone like me to dig up my old posts warning about various things and how they would all lead to failure? No one listened and they perpetuated mistake after mistake. I wonder if they will listen now.

----------


## McDermit

> Would anyone like me to dig up my old posts warning about various things and how they would all lead to failure? No one listened and they perpetuated mistake after mistake. I wonder if they will listen now.


Sigh. Right there with you.

Hopefully HQ will roll out some big fundraising dinners ASAP.

----------


## JustinL

The $287k number is the pledge page. The donations page is only ~$29k so far.

----------


## JustinL

> Would anyone like me to dig up my old posts warning about various things and how they would all lead to failure? No one listened and they perpetuated mistake after mistake. I wonder if they will listen now.


By all means if you can help us avoid making errors do so! Consider putting it in its own post as well to not get lost in this one.

----------


## Adam West

I am a little confused... If the 287k page is the pledge page, why does the ticker continue to submit names and amounts contributed by recent donors?

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> I am a little confused... If the 287k page is the pledge page, why does the ticker continue to submit names and amounts contributed by recent donors?


That's what I thought at first, but I believe it's showing the names of those who have pledged.

Welcome to the forums, by the way!

----------


## TNforPaul45

Famous thread is famous.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Cant wait for the 12-3 EST lunch bump!

----------


## sailingaway

please don't bump this thread during the moneybomb. The heading is HOLD.

Use the donation thread.

----------


## Anti Federalist

The polls are rising.

Charles Freaking Krauthammer is saying Paul will win or come in second in Iowa.

Ron Paul demolishes Trump and his foolishness.

In NH, I'm getting calls and feedback, that the "anti Northern Pass" activism is taking off, and in the north country, people love RP.

Tireless efforts by tens of thousands of people are making an impact and the system doesn't know what the hell to do about it.

ETA - Not to mention the efforts of Ron himself at his age putting in day after day that would burn down a man half his age.

This is *really* coming together.

For the love of God, fellow patriots...

*HOLD!!!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

/// just once

----------


## Anti Federalist

*HOLD!!!!!!*

----------


## PatriotOne

Not sure how long I can hold it.  I may need some Depends because I am about to wet my pants right now .  Freaking out!!!  Breath, breath, breath.  I need to compose myself

----------


## helmuth_hubener

3207 minutes until we party like it's 1773!

In the meantime, do not panic, men!  Just

_HOLD!_  

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/...n=&sec=&p0=179

----------


## Lets_Race

Hold!

----------


## Sola_Fide

I was just thinking about the epicness of this thread today.

----------


## eduardo89



----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Omg. My first ever money bomb (knew about Ron in October, didn't become dedicated until after I heard about 11/5). 

Four years later and the polls are on our side. Wow. 

*cries* 

Also notices I'm the 4th post on an epic thread. Awesome.

----------


## steacj78

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adBmLtE4wwg#t=0m34s

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eok321

Keep Holding

----------


## rideurlightning

Amazing how inspiring this thread is.

----------


## extrmmxer

Don't know who this fellow RP supporter is. But it's perfect ........ HOLD!!!

----------


## dskalkowski

Counting down to December 16th. HOLD!!!

----------


## muzzled dogg

^^nice

----------


## Eryxis

I'm holding, gonna max it out!!!

----------


## Chester Copperpot

is there a moneybomb tonite?

----------


## eduardo89

> is there a moneybomb tonite?


16th

----------


## dskalkowski

bumping

----------


## r3volution

little early ..

----------


## akterence

=| Must receive another Ron Paul donation receipt....

speaking of which....Have they thought about selling those things? Donation receipts....I'm sure a lot of people would buy them...might make them a lot of money...think about all the uses one would have for them...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> little early ..


never too early to


*HOLD*

----------


## Razmear

Raised Today:  $53,566 
http://paul.depositwiz.com/

Looks like not everyone is holding, which is a good thing!

----------


## seeknshare



----------


## Razmear



----------


## 1stAmendguy

The most anticipated moneybomb of the year deserves an early *HOLD*.

----------


## KramerDSP



----------


## Karsten

hold

----------


## Karsten

(lets give this thread a nice 4 year anniversary )

----------


## JK/SEA

> *HOLD!!!*


OP bump...

----------


## leffewture

HOLD

----------


## SDMF

Hold

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

Hold!

----------


## LibertyDreckman

hold

----------


## Javu

HOLD!

----------


## Aratus

hold!

----------


## dskalkowski

*HOLD!*

----------


## trey4sports

hold

----------


## Elwar

HOLD!!!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

HOLD!

----------


## jeremiahj13

HOLD!

----------


## jeremiahj13

> HOLD!


roflmao  + rep

----------


## jeremiahj13

> HOLD!!!


I thoroughly enjoy gambling, and will be playing some Texas Hold'em tonight with friends! + rep

----------


## kylejack

100 pages of holding!

----------


## kusok



----------


## CaseyJones

HOLD!

----------


## xFiFtyOnE



----------


## dskalkowski

HOLD

----------


## bunklocoempire



----------


## steve7

HOLD

----------


## Hutch41

Wow I did not realize that this thread is 4 years old...Amazing..

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD!!!!

----------


## Elwar

HOLD!!!

----------


## airborne373

The breach is loaded and the target identified.

----------


## Hutch41

Stand Readyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## jrskblx125

Squeeze!!!!

----------


## steacj78

Target acquired

standing by to fire

----------


## Rafi

המתן!!!

----------


## JK/SEA

sum bitch..i'm holding, but i'm starting to get shaky...

----------


## devil21

Locked and loaded Captain!

----------


## MRoCkEd

4 years ago... wow

----------


## dusman

Hold! For goodness sakes, Zel.

----------


## TakeThePowerBack



----------


## JK/SEA

HOLD!!!

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

HOLD!!

----------


## Texan4Life

> HOLD!!


LMAO

----------


## Emmitt2222

I have been listening to this song a lot lately. *The r3VOLution is set to explode!* *HOOOOLD for ONE DAY MORE!!!*

----------


## Deborah K



----------


## tremendoustie

HOLD!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*HOLD!*


Bunkloco

----------


## Anti Federalist

*HOLD THE LINE!!!*

----------


## steve7



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## bunklocoempire

An oldie but a goodie:



*HOLD!*

----------


## Orgoonian

*Hold!*

----------


## cjm



----------


## brooks009



----------


## sailingaway

*Could people please keep this thread bumped during the debate? I will be on twitter a lot, tweeting about the moneybomb etc.*

----------


## brooks009

> Could people please keep this thread bumped during the debate? I will be on twitter a lot, tweeting about the moneybomb etc.



We will *Hold* down the fort for you...

----------


## bunklocoempire

*HOLD Daaahhh-ling hold!!*

----------


## Razmear

Donation ticker seems to be on hold as well:
http://paul.depositwiz.com/

Guess they are delaying the donation tally til the bomb starts.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Donation ticker seems to be on hold as well:
> http://paul.depositwiz.com/
> 
> Guess they are delaying the donation tally til the bomb starts.


I hope that the IT guys have a better handle on what is about to happen so everything doesn't crash.

HOLD!

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## unknown

2007, 08 were really exciting times though I didnt really know anyone else who was a RP fan.  Wish I was on the forums or had done more for the campaign.

----------


## PeteinLA

HOLD!!!!!

----------


## libertarian4321

> 


I'm starting to get an itchy trigger finger.  I'd better keep watching this video!

----------


## dskalkowski

> I'm starting to get an itchy trigger finger.  I'd better keep watching this video!


Oh yes, it is time to *HOLD.*

----------


## bunklocoempire

*HOLED!*

*HOLD!*

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

Hold!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Oh hell, this is in 6 hrs.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Checking account loaded, and holding.

----------


## dskalkowski

*It is 0 days, 5 hours, 44 minutes, 7 seconds until Friday, December 16, 2011 (New York time)*


Account fully loaded and *HOLDING.*

----------


## Sola_Fide



----------


## GunnyFreedom

Haha this is a truly beautiful thread.

----------


## bunklocoempire

*HOLD!*

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Wow. Boy the last few months went quick. Let's do this!

----------


## dskalkowski

> Wow. Boy the last few months went quick. Let's do this!


Oh it went quick, alright. But now it's time to *HOLD*

----------


## bunklocoempire

*HOLD!*

----------


## PierzStyx

HOLD!!!!!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Wait for iiiittt...

----------


## PeteinLA

HOLD!!!!!!

Hawkeye wrestling about ready for the body slam!!!!!

----------


## GHoeberX

HOLD!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*HOLD!*

----------


## JohnGalt23g

Hold!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Holding

----------


## libertyfanatic

Hold!

----------


## dskalkowski

did someone say *hold?*

----------


## Perry



----------


## Anti Federalist

HOLD!!!

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

Hold!

----------


## gls

hold

----------


## bunklocoempire

HOLD!

----------


## newbitech



----------


## VBRonPaulFan

HOLD!!!

----------


## PatriotOne

This thread needed some kittens.

HOLD!!!!!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> _12-15-2007 11:07:_ We have the launch codes in hand, keys in the firing selectors, and awaiting final.


I was here then, I am here now. Ron Paul supporters are tried and true. We do not change candidates at the drop of a hat.

I am ready for orders again, prepared to launch. We have upgraded though to to MIRV and will have a mun larger payload

----------


## bunklocoempire

> This thread needed some kittens.
> 
> HOLD!!!!!




Too much?

HOLD!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Too much?
> 
> HOLD!


Many Kittehs.
*
HOLD!!!!!!*

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## gls

> Too much?
> 
> HOLD!


LOL, the one in the front does not look amused.

edit: hold

----------


## sailingaway

keep this bumped!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

...that's a weird looking cat...

*HOLD!!!*

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

HOLD!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*HOLD!*

----------


## gls

hold

----------


## bunklocoempire

HOLD!

----------


## bunklocoempire

HOLD!

----------


## Deborah K



----------


## bunklocoempire

For the chickenhawk war mongers twisting the facts and lying.



HOLD

----------


## Anti Federalist

Yes, this is what you are cheering, you bloodthirsty pricks.







> For the chickenhawk war mongers twisting the facts and lying.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLD

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hold.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hold.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hold.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hold.

----------


## mstrmac1

This must be huge ... Hold for 12:01 am

----------


## scrosnoe

>>>>>holding<<<<<< 

rather impatiently...

----------


## Stevo_Chill



----------


## gls

hold
举行 - Chinese
greep - Dutch
prise - French
einfluss -German
λαβή - Greek
stretta - Italian
把握 - Japanese
파악 - Korean
preensão - Portuguese
владение - Russian
asimiento - Spanish

----------


## bunklocoempire

> hold
> 举行 - Chinese
> greep - Dutch
> prise - French
> einfluss -German
> λαβή - Greek
> stretta - Italian
> 把握 - Japanese
> 파악 - Korean
> ...


Well done my fellow patriot, well done.              (I owe ya a rep, all out)

----------


## 1stAmendguy

*HOLD*

----------


## Razmear



----------


## muh_roads

> 


what is this?

----------


## libertyfanatic

HOLD!!

----------


## kusok

25 minutes in NY???? 


Credit card is out!

Chops being licked.

----------


## icon124

HOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDD

----------


## Stevo_Chill

> what is this?


Comet survives fiery plunge into Sun's atmosphere. 87,000 miles from surface. it HELD together.
hold and mile have the same finger sequence on a keyboad, just shift.
by the way, the comet survived the encounter despite scientist believing it would be its death.
kinda sounds like something going on in the USA.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45691807...science-space/

and no, the mods banning powers did not save it. all they do is push people away from the front lines.

----------


## jeremiahj13

I'm waiting, debating if i should donate my whole amount at midnight? or split it between midnight and the end of tomorrow.....

----------


## dskalkowski

20 minutes and

*HOLDING.*

----------


## BIG_J

mIDNIGHT is it. Should we wait for CST MIDNIGHT?

----------


## jeremiahj13

> mIDNIGHT is it. Should we wait for CST MIDNIGHT?


no 11:01 PM CST works

----------


## brendan.orourke

Quick question...I know if you buy from the RP store it counts towards money bomb totals, but does it really help the campaign very much? I want to pick some stuff up, but not sure if I should just donate cash.

----------


## Razmear

> 25 minutes in NY???? 
> 
> 
> Credit card is out!
> 
> Chops being licked.


Webform is filled out, just waiting to hit the Donate button.

----------


## jeremiahj13

> Quick question...I know if you buy from the RP store it counts towards money bomb totals, but does it really help the campaign very much? I want to pick some stuff up, but not sure if I should just donate cash.


Well I had that debate too, since then I've only been donating cash. If you know those products will help his campaign, I guess buy them  But I do think cash straight up is better because they don't have to hire the staff/ pay shipping/ productions costs that way  but you have the LIBERTY to choose

----------


## Aratus

10 min

----------


## Chowder

HOLD!



Hee-hee I've always liked this cartoon.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*8 minutes and HOLDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Hold?

----------


## The Magic Hoof

>>>>hold!!!<<<<

----------


## The Magic Hoof

HOLD!

----------


## ghengis86

> HOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> Hee-hee I've always liked this cartoon.


What was the name of that one again?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions



----------


## hammy

texas HOLD em

----------


## thehighwaymanq

HOLDDDDDD

----------


## The Magic Hoof

T-minus 2 minutes and counting...

HOLD!

----------


## gls

Thanks for that extra hold. I needed it right now.

----------


## Cyberbrain



----------


## The Magic Hoof

T MINUS ONE MINUTE

HOLD!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

On extra hyper accuraet sat time

1 minute

----------


## Beorn

Hold!

----------


## TakeThePowerBack

ouch, had to do it lol

----------


## Pauls' Revere

hold
1    [hohld] Show IPA verb, held; held or ( Archaic ) hold·en; hold·ing; noun 

verb (used with object) 
1. 
to have or keep in the hand; keep fast; grasp: She held the purse in her right hand. He held the child's hand in his. 

2. 
to set aside; reserve or retain: to hold merchandise until called for; to hold a reservation. 

3. 
to bear, sustain, or support, as with the hands or arms, or by any other means. 

4. 
to keep in a specified state, relation, etc.: The preacher held them spellbound. 

5. 
to detain: The police held him at the station house.

----------


## akalucas

hold!!!

----------


## The Magic Hoof

30 SECONDS!!

HOLD!!!

----------


## hammy



----------


## Anti Federalist

*FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## newbitech

it time

----------


## akalucas

GO TIME!

----------


## The Magic Hoof

UNLEASH HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Here we go! See ya on the other side.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> ouch, had to do it lol


hey now, this ain't ogrish - don't go postin' that trash on these forums.

LOL

----------


## Chowder

@ghengis

Chip n Dale's Rescue Rangers. 

those two characters in my avatar are my fav from the show. It was a cartoon I liked as a kid and still do at this age.

----------


## coastie

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	326184460
Transaction date/time: 	2011-12-15 22:57:57

couple minutes early, oops.

----------


## akalucas

where is da Ticker!

----------


## icon124

FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## thehighwaymanq

GO!!!!!!!1 FIRE

----------


## The Magic Hoof

> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$20.12
> Transaction ID: 	326184460
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-12-15 22:57:57
> 
> couple minutes early, oops.


HOLD!

DONATE AGAIN SO IT WILL SHOW UP ON THE TICKER!

----------


## V3n

c'mon!!!  Make it RAIN!!

----------


## RP4Pres2008

Good luck everyone!!

ANOTHER CHRISTMAS IN THE TRENCHES

----------


## Eryxis

Is there a RPF promocode?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

FIRE!




FFW to 2:30 for the funny

----------


## Eryxis

Also, ticker not up yet.

----------


## Kuthreck

FIRE!

----------


## CanadaBoy

Ticker is up hear: https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $43.41
Transaction date/time: 2011-12-15 23:08:34
Transaction ID: 1BU26023R7355791F


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## squirekyle

Fire!

----------


## Barrex

Dont know where this should be posted: *ALL LINKS TO PLEDGES AND SUBSCRIPTIONS SHOULD BE FORWARDED TO DONATION PAGE.*
This should be don ASAP!!! I see people still pledging to donate...

https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $25.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-12-15 23:25:43
Transaction ID: 80L31400X7863984X


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> ANOTHER CHRISTMAS IN THE TRENCHES


Lol!  No kidding huh?!  I love this place!

----------


## Hutch41

$100 for liberty!

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Kuthreck

Amount:	$5.00
Transaction ID:	328176679
Transaction date/time:	2011-12-27 02:06:24

Even the Smallest Amount Helps!  PUSH NOW!  

It is time to Restore America, Reestablish Liberty, and Re-energize TRUE Conservatism!

----------


## justatrey

Campaign asked for 6 million by the end of tomorrow. We're at 5.1 million.

It's 11:59 PM and tomorrow is our last chance. We need almost 900,000 by tomorrow. Doesn't that make tomorrow a money bomb?

Should we be holding?

HOLD!

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

wutt I thought 4 million was the goal but we got it so fast it turned to 6

----------


## playpianoking

what does this hold talk mean.. lol

----------


## aowen

> what does this hold talk mean.. lol


When someone says "fire" we all get in our cars and drive to DC to attack our representatives...

Ooops, I just said it. Got to find my car keys.

(Just kidding by the way)

The idea is to "hold" off on your donation right before a moneybomb until midnight.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> what does this hold talk mean.. lol


Watch this:




Epic scene from the movie _Braveheart_.

The idea was to *HOLD* awaiting the first 16 Dec. Tea Party money bomb.

It still applies.

We are under attack from all quarters.

Everyone must *HOLD!*

----------


## GHoeberX

FORGET ABOUT HOLD!

PHONE BOMB NOW!

http://phone.ronpaul2012.com/v/login...rn_url=%2Fv%2F

DO IT!

(Edit: can't help to go back to this topic when it's about to get excited!)

----------


## anewvoice

The fact we are here today, and remembering back to the feelings of this thread, it's been a long journey!  Tomorrow is the realization of 5 years of hopes and effort, hard to keep perspective with that!

----------


## roderik

This is insane! I was just watching hoooold videos on youtube, come back here and this thread is back up. 
GET OUT OF MY HEAD!

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

Hold!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Hold the line*

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

This thread just brings great feelings!

----------


## eleganz

TOMORROW...WE DINE IN HELL!

----------


## torchbearer

> TOMORROW...WE DINE IN HELL!



we will dine in the white house.

----------


## Davy Crockett

> Old Hickory said we could take 'em by surprise
> If we didn't fire our muskets 'til we looked 'em in the eye
> We held our fire 'til we see'd their faces well.
> Then we opened up with squirrel guns and really gave 'em ... well


GO give them hell tomorrow in Iowa!  I, too have been waiting several years for this today.  Going to wear my Ron Paul 2008 t-shirt tomorrow.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

WAIT FOR IT.....!!!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Hold!*

----------


## braane

Hold!!

----------


## CaseyJones

the time for holding is over... give it all ya got

----------


## IPSecure



----------


## goldwater's ghost

HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(IN HONOR OF JOHN POPPER COMING ONBOARD)

----------


## COpatriot

Hold...

----------


## european



----------


## KingNothing



----------


## Maestro232



----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## GHoeberX

After over 4 years of active participating in this forum, here's my 1000th post at a very special moment for me and all other Ron Paul supporters.

Now I'm going to sleep, I'll put my alarm clock at 7 AM (=1 AM EST) and hopefully I will wake up tomorrow morning to a whole new world.

Godspeed, Dr. Paul.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

The scene outside the Carrol, Iowa caucus meetingplace.  They are all Ron Paul supporters.

The fence is holding.

For now.

One more hour 'til the doors open and the fence comes down.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Hold on.  Hold on.  At last, victory is near.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Anti Federalist

My God, HOLD!!!!




> The scene outside the Carrol, Iowa caucus meetingplace.  They are all Ron Paul supporters.
> 
> The fence is holding.
> 
> For now.
> 
> One more hour 'til the doors open and the fence comes down.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

I am very sad right now.  It's OK to be sad.  But we need to HOLD! now more than ever.  So I'm going to post that video one more time (someone should make a version with Ron Paul footage, by the way.  Even though it is a song by a religious artist, the content doesn't have to be taken in a religious way).  Let's all hold on.  Good things can still happen.  The movement carries on.

----------


## r3volution

hold ??

----------


## Bruno

Was just wondering why no one had bumped this!

----------


## r3volution

> *HOLD!!!*


 will be a classic soon .

----------


## PatriotOne



----------


## Javu

> 


Absolutely hillarious. Shame no Gingrich in there. Then again, the weight may keep him landlocked.

----------


## PatriotOne

Hold!

----------


## ventron

HOOOOLD

----------


## JK/SEA

5 minutes and counting. Ticker at 1200..

HOLD<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hold!

----------


## farrar

> Hold!


omg... lmao

----------


## JK/SEA

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/

>>>>>>>>FIRE !!!!!!!!

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

Donations have just gone up over 1000 in less than 30 seconds

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

another 1000 in one refresh

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

1500 in one refresh


YEAH BUDDY!!!!!

----------


## NinjaPirate

5 minutes in and >$7K already!

----------


## anthony0738

ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NinjaPirate

IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

It's over 9000!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hey you, in that time zone over there..

 FIRE!

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

HOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FREEEEEEEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DO NOT BACK DOWN, tonight should energize everyone on this forum.  Nevada is coming up real fast, Mitt usually polls well there;  however, now he is more rattled than anyone after losing by a ton in a state everyone thought he'd easily take a week ago.  I see many now undecideds ripe for the plucking.  So rise to challenge, don't be a summer soldier or a sunshine patriot.  It's liberty that's at stake, my friends.  

(Watched Braveheart tonight for the first time, my new favorite film.  I now finally understand this thread)

----------


## Gradient



----------


## Tyler_Durden

I searched for this thread and couldn't find it. Lol. Thanks!

----------


## PursuePeace

Attachment 1264

----------


## RonPossible

BOOM!!! How many millions can we all get together!??!! Ron Paul 2012!!

----------


## Aratus

35 minutes to the "patrick henry" monebomb!

----------


## Aratus

"give me liberty or give me death" was said on march 23rd

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> I searched for this thread and couldn't find it. Lol. Thanks!


Happened in February. Happened again today! Lol

----------


## Aratus

i typed "moneybomb" and "hold" into the search engine here

----------


## Aratus

a footnote to history! on the same day in 1775 patrick henry was to deliver his famous speech 
edmund burke had delivered his "conciliation" speech in the u.k as a final attempt to explain why 
there was to be the onrush of events. the two speeches were on the same day but an ocean apart.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Damn it, why didn't we go with all of us wearing those 3 cornered hats, with blue paint on our faces and all of us going out side tomorrow at exactly 1:00 P.M. Central time and screaming at the top of our lungs " FREEDOM!!!!!!"


I'd be down for that!

----------


## Aratus

10 minutes

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

FFFFFF*I**II*IIIRRRR*RE*EE*E*

----------


## Eric39

I think it's time

----------


## PolicyReader

> *HOLD!!!*


^THIS

----------


## devil21

This campaign is where we wanted to be at this point.  The last one standing against Romney with a long way to go. 

HOLD!!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

*HOLD!*

----------


## Barrex

*HOLD!!!*

----------


## Aratus

^ this ^
^HOLD^

----------


## sailingaway

For THREE DAYS????

----------


## bunklocoempire

Long distance running is much about strategy.

*Hold!*




*NOBP.*

----------


## justatrey

*HOLD!*
*HOLD SOME MORE!*

----------


## PolicyReader



----------


## Aratus

------------HOLD----------------
we all must ^^^^ for 2 days more?

----------


## kathy88

HOLD

----------


## Barrex

HOLD!¨!!!


P.s.

I just realized that entire RPF can be shut down just because of this thread(copyright infringement)

----------


## Danke

*HOLD!*

----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## unknown

I donated in 2008 but man, wish I coulda been around here to share in the sheer epicness of those money bombs. 

"Amazing, amazing".

----------


## rb3b3

Well I see this is a very old thread from a time I never followed politics, from a time when I hated every single politician, since then I have discovered Ron Paul and finally found a man who was worthy of me registering myself to vote for him.... Anyway enough babbling can someone tell me what hold means? Thanks

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> .... Anyway enough babbling can someone tell me what hold means? Thanks


I think it means, HOLD, with anticipation, don't donate until April 15, 2012 (this moneybomb) 

Finger on the trigger, wait till you see the whites of their eyes, mattey   (countdwn to April 15, 2012)

----------


## ClydeCoulter

I see that our fellow troops at RonPaul.com have joined the battle....

---HOLD---

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> *HOLD!!!*


In It To Win It, April 15, 2012

----------


## truthspeaker

> Well I see this is a very old thread from a time I never followed politics, from a time when I hated every single politician, since then I have discovered Ron Paul and finally found a man who was worthy of me registering myself to vote for him.... Anyway enough babbling can someone tell me what hold means? Thanks


I also want to add...this was THE thread that people were preparing to donate to Ron Paul.

The next day was the beginning of the modern Tea Party as we know it (2007) AND a world record for online donations in a single day. The RP crowd donated $ 6 MILLION dollars in one day. AND on that next morning we saw tea party protests across the United States. It's on Youtube.

----------


## carterm



----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I also want to add...this was THE thread that people were preparing to donate to Ron Paul.
> 
> The next day was the beginning of the modern Tea Party as we know it (2007) AND a world record for online donations in a single day. The RP crowd donated $ 6 MILLION dollars in one day. AND on that next morning we saw tea party protests across the United States. It's on Youtube.


Let's remake history, let's do this again !

Everyone go to InToWin2012.com and RPF Web Warriors Current Tasks to see how you can help SPREAD THE WORD ABOUT THIS MONEYBOMB for APRIL 15, 2012.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

>>>>>>>>>>HOLD<<<<<<<<<<

Prepare for the In It To Win It Money Bomb, then come here near 4/14/2012 11:00 pm EST for the start of the event

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N1NupxasQWs

----------


## Aratus

H~O~L~D

----------


## orenbus



----------


## justatrey

I saw a couple folks on Facebook donating already. HOLD DAMMIT!

----------


## Aratus

> H~O~L~D


tis two hours and 45 minutes away

----------


## azxd

Clock ticks ... Prepare for launch.

----------


## kathy88



----------


## ClydeCoulter



----------


## orenbus

Sorry I'm already drunk.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Sorry I'm already drunk.


You deserve a a good stiff drink, my friend, you have worked hard for this moment 

>>>>>>>>>>HOLD<<<<<<<<

----------


## JebSanderson

This is a thread that just won't die!

----------


## orenbus

> You deserve a a good stiff drink, my friend, you have worked hard for this moment


Thanks man

----------


## kathy88

Hope he gets drunk enough to max out at midnight before he passes out  Hi Jeb.

Hey, how come there's no moneybomb banner on the ronpaul2012 site?

----------


## orenbus

For anyone else that is drinking tonight just had a shot to the grassroots!

----------


## seawolf

My Courvoisier is going down real smooth right now as I wait for Midnight EDT.

Everyone please donate in the first hour if you possibly can.  That first one hour total will determine how successful Sunday's Money Bomb will be.  It always has in both 2007 and in 2012.

Let's Explode this Sucker!!!  Oh my Courvoisier is getting a bit low, time for a refill!!!

----------


## ClydeCoulter



----------


## ClydeCoulter

I just realized that the number of views that this thread has received will not fit in a 16 bit unsigned integer

----------


## kathy88

I'm falling asleep at my keyboard...

----------


## ClydeCoulter

16 mins remaining.........>>>>HOLD<<<<<<<<

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## ClydeCoulter

5 MINS REMAINING
AHHHHHHHHHH, That's ETERNITY

----------


## mport1

> Wow, I really would like to tweet this out, "#RonPaul http://www.InToWin2012.com #MoneyBomb April 15, 2012 12:00 am EDT >>>>>>>HOLD<<<<<<<<<<"
> But my twitter account is still suspended 
> 
> Will someone tweet that for me ?


https://twitter.com/#!/VoluntaryMitc...66501360607237

----------


## sailingaway

> Originally Posted by ClydeCoulter  
> Wow, I really would like to tweet this out, "#RonPaul http://www.InToWin2012.com #MoneyBomb April 15, 2012 12:00 am EDT >>>>>>>HOLD<<<<<<<<<<"
> But my twitter account is still suspended 
> 
> Will someone tweet that for me ? 
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/VoluntaryMitc...66501360607237


Sorry that doesn't exist?

----------


## No Free Beer

Texas Hold 'Em



Sorry, I couldn't resist.

----------


## sailingaway

here: https://twitter.com/#!/usernamenuse/...74575823630336

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ticker is up

----------


## No Free Beer

I loved how they are using our theme...

----------


## cstarace

Fire at will!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*Pew pew!*

----------


## Chainspell

FIRE!!

----------


## d991

HOLD!

----------


## GRNBO

Wow you got to have some kind of admiration and respect of the internet as a communication medium.

This is really great!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*HOLD!!*

----------


## Noob



----------


## libertygrl



----------


## jmdrake



----------


## sailingaway



----------


## 1stAmendguy

> FIRE!!


^^^Fail.

----------


## DamianTV

HELD!  But I still gotta go!

----------


## sailingaway

> ^^^Fail.


that was last money bomb. If you go to the first post..... you go back in history.....



*HOLD!!*

----------


## GRNBO

His collar was stifling. It narrowed his windpipe, and he must shout far.

His binder was heavy. It threw him off balance...

... and his target is far away.

----------


## eleganz



----------


## Barrex

HOLD

----------


## sailingaway

*HOLD!!*

----------


## bunklocoempire

Ron Paul: _ Do you think  Do you think gold is money?_ 

Ben Bernanke:  _No, its not money, its a precious metal._ 

Ron Paul:  _Even if its been money for 6000 years?_ 

Ben Bernanke: _ Well, its an asset. You say treasury-bills are money i dont think theyre money either, but they are a financial asset._

Ron Paul: _ Why do central banks HOLD it?_



*HOLD!!*

----------


## jkr

eeeeeeee hhhhhhhhheeeeeee



********(_HOLD_)*******

----------


## ClydeCoulter

>>>>>> HOLD IT<<<<<<<

----------


## sailingaway

*HOLD!!!*

----------


## seawolf

T-Minus 22 Minutes and counting down to Bombs Away!!!

----------


## seawolf

BOMBS AWAY OFFICIAL CAMPAIGN TICKER UP AND ALREADY $3,609.00 DONATED.....

WE ARE STARTING 20 MINUTES EARLY!!!!!   GO!!!!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics



----------


## sailingaway

> BOMBS AWAY OFFICIAL CAMPAIGN TICKER UP AND ALREADY $3,609.00 DONATED.....
> 
> WE ARE STARTING 20 MINUTES EARLY!!!!!   GO!!!!


IT ISN'T MIDNIGHT YET!!!!

*HOLD!!!*

----------


## kill the banks

hold-up.jpg
HOLD
always liked this one

----------


## hb6102

Glen Bradley didnt hold

----------


## D.A.S.



----------


## sailingaway

retweet this while you  *HOLD!!!!*

https://twitter.com/#!/usernamenuse/...68531791392770

----------


## mport1

> retweet this while you  *HOLD!!!!*
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/usernamenuse/...68531791392770


Done.

----------


## D.A.S.

> retweet this while you  *HOLD!!!!*
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/usernamenuse/...68531791392770


retweeted

----------


## sailingaway

saw this tweet: 

“@1Marchella: RISE UP for LIBERTY because lying down for totalitarianism is NOT an OPTION! Get UP and DONATE http://www.ronpaul2012.com #RonPaul”

https://twitter.com/#!/annas227/stat...69945619968000

But HOLD a few more minutes!!

----------


## sailingaway

*FIRE!!!*

----------


## D.A.S.

> saw this tweet: 
> 
> “@1Marchella: RISE UP for LIBERTY because lying down for totalitarianism is NOT an OPTION! Get UP and DONATE http://www.ronpaul2012.com #RonPaul”
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/annas227/stat...69945619968000
> 
> But HOLD a few more minutes!!


I saw that too...  The energy for this moneybomb on my twitter feed is electric!

----------


## Lindsey

~$500 from 12:00 to 12:01.

At this rate that's $720,000 for the day.

----------


## hb6102

The receipt e-mail doesn't sound like the other crap the campaign has been putting out lately


Dear xxxxxxxx,

Thank you for your generous contribution of $1.08 toward my campaign to win the White House and Restore America Now.

With your support, we are securing strong top-tier finishes in several states, we are increasing our vote totals from 2008 and, most important, we are picking up delegates in our march to the nomination.

This is only possible thanks to you and thousands of other grassroots Patriots all across the nation.

Remember, it's the American people – not the establishment media – will decide who the Republican Party will nominate.

Your donation allows us to continue directly reaching millions of voters with the truth about my consistent conservative record.

Your support also enables us to get the word out about my "Plan to Restore America," which cuts $1 trillion from the federal budget in the first year of my presidency and delivers a fully balanced budget by year three.

Our nation can no longer afford politicians who would rather play games with the American people than get serious about implementing the fundamental changes necessary to get our country back on track.

Thank you again for everything you do to help me win this race! 

For Liberty,

Ron Paul 

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $1.08
Transaction date/time: xxxxxxxx
Transaction ID: xxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## sailingaway

> The receipt e-mail doesn't sound like the other crap the campaign has been putting out lately
> 
> 
> Dear xxxxxxxx,
> 
> Thank you for your generous contribution of $1.08 toward my campaign to win the White House and Restore America Now.
> 
> With your support, we are securing strong top-tier finishes in several states, we are increasing our vote totals from 2008 and, most important, we are picking up delegates in our march to the nomination.
> 
> ...


that is a definite improvement.....

----------


## kill the banks

2312_homer_gun.jpg

go guys

----------


## Anti Federalist

Hold?

----------


## Barrex

I would love to but I dont see anything to hold onto.

----------


## Miss Annie

AF, I am still holding!  Yea, I know...... this and that.  It's not over YET!!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

*Hold Forever!* 

The only person who you control is yourself.  Control yourself for liberty!  All National Delegates: Stay Strong for Ron Paul!  Stay Strong for Liberty!  Stand Firm!  Do Not Back Down!  And Have Fun While Fighting!

----------


## wgadget

> The receipt e-mail doesn't sound like the other crap the campaign has been putting out lately
> 
> 
> Dear xxxxxxxx,
> 
> Thank you for your generous contribution of $1.08 toward my campaign to win the White House and Restore America Now.
> 
> With your support, we are securing strong top-tier finishes in several states, we are increasing our vote totals from 2008 and, most important, we are picking up delegates in our march to the nomination.
> 
> ...


This email is so enlightening, looking back. Hmm.

----------


## mhad



----------


## torchbearer

I got an ace in the hole.



#hold

----------


## Todd

lol...  I forgot about this.

----------


## torchbearer

> lol...  I forgot about this.



Don't fire to you see the white of their eyes!

----------


## francisco

Great memories.

I say let's repeat them.

----------


## torchbearer

> Great memories.
> 
> I say let's repeat them.



It was so much fun the first two times, we really should do it again.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Yeah, what I said.




> Held...
> 
> Holy sheep $#@!!
> 
> What a day, the Boston rally was great, we channeled the spirits of Adams and Revere and Hancock and Otis at the very sites, at the very podiums that they stood. At South Meeting House, in the very building where it all started.
> 
> And I had one of my moments, (been having a lot of them lately, like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpu-_eVHrIU ) where too much is the same, where too much has been lost, where too many of the lessons of the past have been ignored and that history is on the verge of turning again, and that all of us with enough awareness are part of it, and trapped by it at the same time.
> 
> But turning for the better.
> ...

----------


## CJLauderdale4

HOLD!!

----------


## TheTexan

Hang on, was this approved by the campaign?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hang on, was this approved by the campaign?


No.

Un approved kookiness.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Weston White

Genius marketing:




> We need a president who can see clearly, so why not start with one that knows vision and sight better than any other candidate.

----------


## MelissaCato

I wish Ron Paul was running again.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I wish Ron Paul was running again.


so do I

----------


## Suzanimal

> so do I


x3

----------


## Anti Federalist

x4

----------


## dannno

C'mon let's calm the $#@! down everybody.. 

There is plenty of time left for a lot of things to happen. No reason to freak out.

----------


## wizardwatson

Are we still Holding?




> C'mon let's calm the $#@! down everybody.. 
> 
> There is plenty of time left for a lot of things to happen. No reason to freak out.


Is it time to take things serious or do we wait until the nukes are airborne?

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## Todd

>

----------


## Anti Federalist

Still stupidly holding, thinking something will change in a country of 330 million where easily 320 million of whom not only do not want freedom, but hate it.

----------


## JK/SEA

> 


thats what i love about being a free thinker. I can always jump back over to the Liberty train....as soon as a bonofide Ron Paul clone comes forward to take the helm...

until then..i'm voting against hillary, you all do what you want.

----------


## MelissaCato

*HOLD*

----------


## Feelgood

> until then..i'm voting against hillary, you all do what you want.


So Johnson? Castle? Stein?

----------


## JK/SEA

> So Johnson? Castle? Stein?


sorry to be the one to tell you this, but those candidates will not keep hillary out of the WH...

----------


## RDM

> sorry to be the one to tell you this, but those candidates will not keep hillary out of the WH...


Thanks to our population of uneducated voters.

----------


## torchbearer

> sorry to be the one to tell you this, but those candidates will not keep hillary out of the WH...



self-fulling prophecy

A *self-fulfilling prophecy is a prediction that directly or indirectly causes itself to become true, by the very terms of the prophecy itself, due to positive feedback between belief and behavior


edit:* Trump won't keep her out of the white house either, so you shouldn't "waste" your vote on him.
Its one thing to vote for the best person for the job and lose, its another to sell out all of your values and still lose.

----------


## JK/SEA

> self-fulling prophecy
> 
> A *self-fulfilling prophecy is a prediction that directly or indirectly causes itself to become true, by the very terms of the prophecy itself, due to positive feedback between belief and behavior
> 
> 
> edit:* Trump won't keep her out of the white house either, so you shouldn't "waste" your vote on him.
> Its one thing to vote for the best person for the job and lose, its another to sell out all of your values and still lose.



you have your 'strategy' and i have mine. 

thanks for the lame insult.

----------


## torchbearer

> you have your 'strategy' and i have mine. 
> 
> thanks for the lame insult.



your strategy is to compromise your values to vote for a loser. by your logic, you really should vote for hillary. vote against your values and win... so you can "feel" like a winner.
summer time soldier.

----------


## TheTexan

> C'mon let's calm the $#@! down everybody.. 
> 
> There is plenty of time left for a lot of things to happen. No reason to freak out.


Yes, let's just give it some time, see if it gets better on its own

----------


## JK/SEA

> your strategy is to compromise your values to vote for a loser. by your logic, you really should vote for hillary. vote against your values and win... so you can "feel" like a winner.
> summer time soldier.



actually, i think your 'purist' attitude and disrespect for the voting process is your main problem.

i'm not going to debate values with you, as its clear you don't have any.

----------


## torchbearer

> actually, i think your 'purist' attitude and disrespect for the voting process is your main problem.
> 
> i'm not going to debate values with you, as its clear you don't have any.



https://www.facebook.com/loricobb23/...4480288320575/

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## torchbearer

This is where I call you a $#@!ing retard for worshipping the false choice of evil 1 or 2. " you don't respect the false choice of the same tyrany". You can't be that $#@!ing mentally retarded. I refuse to believe it.

----------


## torchbearer

> actually, i think your 'purist' attitude and disrespect for the voting process is your main problem.
> 
> i'm not going to debate values with you, as its clear you don't have any.


This is where I call you a $#@!ing retard for worshipping the false choice of evil 1 or 2. " you don't respect the false choice of the same tyrany". You can't be that $#@!ing mentally retarded. I refuse to believe it.

----------


## torchbearer

> Population of 3? 4? What are we down to now?


Just separating the wheat from the chaff. It is expected that there is more chaff than wheat.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## torchbearer

> Yeah, I know. It makes me sad though.


I thought there was an intellectual revolution happening in 2012. I have been proven so wrong. There were a bunch of Boobuses that could tell Ron was against the current government, but apparently had no understanding of the principles for which he preached. In 2016 a socialist pretending to be anti-status quo was able to pied piper over 80% of those people. Teaching me that there was never an intellectual revolution, just a fluke where principled intellectuals and reactionary emotionalist just so happen to support the same guy in 2012. 

This new information has taught me that this all ends one way- economic collapse of a idiocracy.

I am almost completely independent. My last piece is energy independence. 


The only solace I have is that the Trumptards will suffer.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> 


+rep

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> actually, i think your 'purist' attitude and disrespect for the voting process is your main problem.
> 
> i'm not going to debate values with you, as its clear you don't have any.


Disrespect for the voting process? You really typed that? You can't be that dishonest. Voting your conscience is not a disrespect for the process and you know it. What is disrespectful is trying to tell people they should vote for someone they disagree with. The only wasted vote is a vote for someone you don't want to win. 

I dunno, maybe the JK in your handle is for "just kidding", and everything you post is sarcasm?

----------


## JK/SEA

> I thought there was an intellectual revolution happening in 2012. I have been proven so wrong. There were a bunch of Boobuses that could tell Ron was against the current government, but apparently had no understanding of the principles for which he preached. In 2016 a socialist pretending to be anti-status quo was able to pied piper over 80% of those people. Teaching me that there was never an intellectual revolution, just a fluke where principled intellectuals and reactionary emotionalist just so happen to support the same guy in 2012. 
> 
> This new information has taught me that this all ends one way- economic collapse of a idiocracy.
> 
> I am almost completely independent. My last piece is energy independence. 
> 
> 
> The only solace I have is that the Trumptards will suffer.


hypocrisy is alive and well in your faux 'liberty' mindset.

go get another cup of coffee, and stick your thumb up your ass.

double for you rebel poet....

----------


## JK/SEA

btw...there is no Ron Paul running this time, and i do believe i have the right to vote, so $#@! you MR. LIBERTY.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Yeah, I know. It makes me sad though.



it wouldn't be so sad if you respected people who made a decision that is difficult to make. There is no Ron or Rand. There is only Trump and Hillary. And i'm voting AGAINST Hillary, so take your non-vote and enjoy yourself.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> it wouldn't be so sad if you respected people who made a decision that is difficult to make. There is no Ron or Rand. There is only Trump and Hillary. And i'm voting AGAINST Hillary, so take your non-vote and enjoy yourself.


That is a flat out lie. In Florida, for instance, there will be twelve people. There is not only Trump and Clinton, there is Basiago, and Castle, and Clinton, and De La Fuente, and Duncan, and Fox, and Gyurko, and Johnson, and Kotlikoff, and Stein, and Trump, and Valdivia.

----------


## JK/SEA

> That is a flat out lie. In Florida, for instance, there will be twelve people. There is not only Trump and Clinton, there is Basiago, and Castle, and Clinton, and De La Fuente, and Duncan, and Fox, and Gyurko, and Johnson, and Kotlikoff, and Stein, and Trump, and Valdivia.


whatever...stay in your dream world, and take your neg reps and shove it.

voted baldwin after Ron dropped out in 2008..

wrote in Ron when Ron dropped out in 2012..

i'm now voting AGAINST hillary. 

Liberty gives me that option correct?...geez...some people are dense as hell.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> whatever...stay in your dream world, and take your neg reps and shove it.
> 
> voted baldwin after Ron dropped out in 2008..
> 
> wrote in Ron when Ron dropped out in 2012..
> 
> i'm now voting AGAINST hillary. 
> 
> Liberty gives me that option correct?...geez...some people are dense as hell.


Do whatever you want. Just stop lying about the number of candidates and trying to tell other people not to vote for a candidate they believe in. Talk about disrespecting the election process.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Do whatever you want. Just stop lying about the number of candidates and trying to tell other people not to vote for a candidate they believe in. Talk about disrespecting the election process.


well hell ya got me....yep.  

you may as well vote for yourself, and forget 'debating' people on the net for all the good it does you to have ALL those candidates running.

waste of time.

perhaps when one of Ron's grandkids runs in 20 years we can all be friends again....maybe. 

Rome is not smoldering, its $#@!ing ashes.

----------


## torchbearer

> well hell ya got me....yep.  
> 
> you may as well vote for yourself, and forget 'debating' people on the net for all the good it does you to have ALL those candidates running.
> 
> waste of time.
> 
> perhaps when one of Ron's grandkids runs in 20 years we can all be friends again....maybe. 
> 
> Rome is not smoldering, its $#@!ing ashes.

----------


## JK/SEA

> 


meh...maybe when you get your $#@! together, we can be friends again someday. 

maybe.

----------


## MelissaCato

HOLD !!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> it wouldn't be so sad if you respected people who made a decision that is difficult to make. There is no Ron or Rand. There is only Trump and Hillary. And i'm voting AGAINST Hillary, so take your non-vote and enjoy yourself.


I hope this is the last I have to say here (I will make it so), but I saw this and it also made me sad.  Sad because it's not the people making the choices whom I disrespect, and I feel badly that you think that's the way it is.  

I *do* respect the choices people make:  I am a libertarian.  

However, I'm entitled to an opinion, too.  And I can and do speak out if I believe a certain choice is an awful one.  

But I also respect private property, and my opinion may not be welcomed everywhere.  I understand that as well.  

I've said all I can say.  I don't really want to be associated with this site anymore...that's why I've tried to scrub my posts.  In spite of declarations to the contrary this past Spring, this site has become very pro-Trump. *Donald Trump's values are not my values.*  I am not going to explain that if it's not obvious. Most of you have known me for almost 10 years.  Refer to *Ron Paul's words about Donald Trump* for further explanation, if necessary.  *Dr. Paul shares my values*...you should know that.


It made me sad that some who were once allies are now dragging each other down.  *I am guilty of that as well.  And I apologize.*  When we wake up 2 weeks from today, discussing the aftermath of the election from the night before, it is my opinion that we will be screwed either way.  I know it may not be your opinion, JK.  But it is mine. 


What has shocked me in this campaign cycle — something I didn’t see in Obama/McCain 08, or Obama/Romney 12 were current or former Ron Paul supporters claiming that either Obama, McCain, or Romney were going to advance liberty if any of the 3 won the election.  That RP supporters are saying that about Trump (no one has said that about Hillary and that’s why those of us who weren't torching her have not bothered) is just — _mind-blowing_.  


But that’s the opinion of some here on RPF….that Trump will advance liberty; that he will usher in what Ron and Rand were unable to do.  From your keyboards to God’s eyes and ears.  I just don’t see it.  I won’t harass you on this issue any longer.  It was my intention to give up in July when I received 5 infractions in the span of 6 days for dishing out what Trump supporters were throwing at me.  (Message received.)  The election is upon us.   Pretty soon we will see if those who are giving those opinions are right or wrong.  


I truly hope you’re right.  *Believe me, I don’t want to be right.*

----------


## torchbearer

Electoral College map done with State by State polling, current on 10-26-2016. Note- Clinton had 272 electoral votes before swing states.

----------


## jmdrake

> Still stupidly holding, thinking something will change in a country of 330 million where easily 320 million of whom not only do not want freedom, but hate it.


There are 10 million of us?  When did that happen?  At 10 million don't we qualify for ethnic minority status?  I mean if you can become a distinct gender based on your sexual preference why can't you be a distinct ethnicity based on your political preference?  That's got to be worth something right?

----------


## torchbearer

> There are 10 million of us?  When did that happen?  At 10 million don't we qualify for ethnic minority status?  I mean if you can become a distinct gender based on your sexual preference why can't you be a distinct ethnicity based on your political preference?  That's got to be worth something right?



I would have said there were 2 million of us because that is how many votes Ron got during the primary, but in reality only about 400,000 people in this country truly want liberty and have the understanding to seek it. that is about 12/100ths of 1 percent.

----------


## jmdrake

> I would have said there were 2 million of us because that is how many votes Ron got during the primary, but in reality only about 400,000 people in this country truly want liberty and have the understanding to seek it. that is about 12/100ths of 1 percent.


Well that's as large as some Indian tribes.  We should apply to get a casino or something.

----------


## Natural Citizen

*HOLD!!!

*

----------


## Anti Federalist

let go

----------


## TER



----------


## TER



----------


## TER

But seriously friends, be safe.


VERY good chance for martial law to be ordered while the swamp is being drained, if things get a little bit too uppity

----------


## Anti Federalist

Blimp

----------


## Origanalist

> well hell ya got me....yep.  
> 
> you may as well vote for yourself, and forget 'debating' people on the net for all the good it does you to have ALL those candidates running.
> 
> waste of time.
> 
> perhaps when one of Ron's grandkids runs in 20 years we can all be friends again....maybe. 
> 
> Rome is not smoldering, its $#@!ing ashes.


No, not yet.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Curious where JK/SEA got off to...

----------


## Origanalist

> Curious where JK/SEA got off to...


He moved east of the mountains, somewhere by Spokane if I remember right. Haven't heard from him in a long time.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> He moved east of the mountains, somewhere by Spokane if I remember right. Haven't heard from him in a long time.


Yeah, I remember when he moved, and never heard much from him again.

----------


## MelissaCato



----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


LOL thanks.

I like to reflect on this time: speaking of current events and not personal things, never have I had so much fun, or felt such hope for the future as I did during that brief time from 2007 to 2008 during the first Ron Paul campaign.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

A smile and a tip of the hat to all of my fellow Rp forum peeps before the $#@! show tomorrow might bring

----------


## Anti Federalist

> A smile and a tip of the hat to all of my fellow Rp forum peeps before the $#@! show tomorrow might bring


+rep

----------


## jkr

voted for TRUMP

no WAY im gonna let the architect of all my problems take MORE power.

heres to 4 years, not 4 more, just 4...

----------


## Thor

this thread started in 2007.  How much longer do we have to hold?  My bladder is about to burst.

----------


## Thor

So, after the dems cheat and manipulate votes to win, which it appears the race is on, are we done holding?  or will we hold to see who wins 2024?

----------


## Thor

Are we still holding?  Asking for a friend....

----------


## Anti Federalist

Canadian Truckers!

----------


## pcosmar

> Canadian Truckers!


#HoldTheLine

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Canadian Truckers!


HOLD!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Great to see you Clyde!

----------

